# Any Passenger with a Rating Below 4.50 should be ignored.



## NateNYC (Aug 24, 2018)

I just joined this forum today but I've been driving UBER in NYC since April 2016 so I have some experience.

I see some on this forum say that their rating doesn't matter unless if falls below 4.60. I currently have a rating of 4.96 and had a rating of 4.98. That's a pretty good rating but it gets me nothing but bragging rights when a Pax(new term for me) notices it.

What I find, though is that your pax's rating matters a great deal. Until a few weeks ago, I really didn't pay attention to passenger ratings unless in the middle of the ride I noticed that they were particularly annoying and then I would check to see what their rating was. Inevitably, I found that Pax with ratings below 4.50 were more problematic. 

The passenger that made me change my ping acceptance policy, I probably wouldn't have picked up if I noticed that she had a 3.98 rating before. She kept me waiting even though I arrived within a minute of the ping and didn't respond to my messages letting her know that I had arrived. She didn't apologize when she finally got in the car and immediately turned on her navigation and started instructing me how to take her to an area of town that was in the center of the city and a very common area to go. Once her directions got us to a point where we had to take a detour, she began complaining that she was running late. While all this is happening, I'm treating her like any other passengers; accepting her trip suggestions, offering her a choice of music, offering her water(yes, I still offer water). Once we arrived near the area, many of the buildings don't have numbers on them so I asked her, which building it was exactly and she said: "I don't know, I put in the address so you should have it." Keep in mind, there's no building numbers and they don't run sequential if there were numbers. 

In the end, before she got out, I had had enough and told her that going forward, if she was already having a tough time getting picked up, she would have trouble because of her low rating. I told her what her rating was and that her attitude was the reason she had the rating. I know, I could've let her go on her bitter/merry way none the wiser but I felt I could afford the knock on my rating. 

The long and the short is that if a passenger/pax has a rating below 4.50 leave them on the curb where they belong.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

NateNYC said:


> I just joined this forum today but I've been driving UBER in NYC since April 2016 so I have some experience.
> 
> I see some on this forum say that their rating doesn't matter unless if falls below 4.60. I currently have a rating of 4.96 and had a rating of 4.98. That's a pretty good rating but it gets me nothing but bragging rights when a Pax(new term for me) notices it.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum.
Good to have experienced drivers join.

I agree that a good rating gets us nothing.
But it does let you know that you're doing something right if you have a good rating, like in your case. And lets you know that there's something you're doing wrong if it's low(although most probably wont figure out what it is).

This is the same thing we would hope our riders will figure out if their rating starts to drop, that they'll stop and think about how they're treating their drivers.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Honestly I think 4.50 is way too generous. I wouldn't pick up anyone under 4.8.

Think about the pax you rate after the trip. No issues, you just slide complete and give them that 5 star and move on. The pax must be seriously messed up to get anything less than a 5.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

Mine is 4.60 and i let mystro handle those.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

It had to be about 3 months ago. It was late at night it was a slow night. I was in a remote area of town where I dropped someone off at. I get a ping which surprised me but the guy had a low rating. I said screw it Im gonna roll the dice and head on over there.

So I pull up to the address and wait. Around the 3 minute mark I call him to verify did he still need a ride or not and he said yes and that he’ll be right out. 5 minutes go by and he finally comes out. He comes out and instead of walking to my car he goes into his car to look for something. 2 or so minutes go by and I guess he found what he was looking for and then he finally decides to start walking toward my car. It was at that exact moment that I cancelled on his A$& and drove off with nun CANX Fee. I was waiting for that perfect moment.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

4.5 PAX doesn't even exist in my world; I also avoid 5.0 riders in certain situations

my criteria: 4.7 or better on uber (and yesterday I "no thanks" on a 4.77); 4.8 on lyft


----------



## Uberingen (Jul 16, 2018)

Welcome and my cutoff for pax pickup is a 4.6 rating (considering to increase it to 4.65).


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I got this one about a month ago. Definitely did not pay attention before accepting it. How the hell is their account still active?


----------



## Latekick (Mar 24, 2017)

I NEVER talk about a passengers rating with them in fear they retaliate against me. Who knows what goes on in those minds. I have taken a few low rated passengers to make my quest but agree the rating USUALLY matches the rider. I also am the BIGGEST 5.0 buster in UBER. unless THE pax hands me a big cash tip or sings and dances... That 5.0 pax gets a 3 star from me. Too many 5.0 riders around..... fake news.


----------



## uberinatltrafficsux (Apr 21, 2018)

If I get a passenger with anything under 4.8 I always ask them 'how did your rating get so low?' 
They usually don't have an answer. 
Hopefully it at least makes them know we are aware.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

uberinatltrafficsux said:


> If I get a passenger with anything under 4.8 I always ask them 'how did your rating get so low?'
> They usually don't have an answer.
> Hopefully it at least makes them know we are aware.


 I do that too! LOL first thing I say is, Hi Jake how ya doing. Second thing I say is, so Jake let's talk about your rating . . .


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Of course. Never pick up anyone below 4.6


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Luxsuv I would pick up a -4.99


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

henrygates said:


> Honestly I think 4.50 is way too generous. I wouldn't pick up anyone under 4.8.
> 
> Think about the pax you rate after the trip. No issues, you just slide complete and give them that 5 star and move on. The pax must be seriously messed up to get anything less than a 5.


I've had two riders rated at 4.2 that were perfectly fine. I think some drivers were rating too low for riders who don't tip. Hopefully that habit has died out.


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

Sadly, passenger ratings mean very little. I've picked up 4.27 passengers that were no problem, and I've had several 4.95+ passengers that were rude and tried to bring open containers of alcohol into my car.

The only consistent thing that a low passenger rating is going to tell you, is they're not likely to tip.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

She kept you waiting, ignored your texts, backseat drove and you still offered her water?!! I swear some drivers have battered wife syndrome.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

I have heard of drivers who will downrate passengers who sit in the front seat but don't talk. To me, that's moronic.

I have had low rated passengers....around the 4.5-4.6 level.....be perfectly fine, courteous, talkative but not over-annoying, not smelly, on time arriving. How they got that low rated would baffle me.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I'm not so leery of passenger rating. One of my all time best rides was a 4.6 pax. He was a 22 y/o former marine just starting an IT job in Dallas, sat in the front seat, had great conversation on the hour long rush hour drive. He was shocked when I told him he was rated 4.6. You just never know.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

JesusisLord777 said:


> Sadly, passenger ratings mean very little. I've picked up 4.27 passengers that were no problem, and I've had several 4.95+ passengers that were rude and tried to bring open containers of alcohol into my car.
> 
> The only consistent thing that a low passenger rating is going to tell you, is they're not likely to tip.


This is because drivers will downrate out of spite, or because the pax didn't tip (even on a 1.5 mile drive), or because the pax asked a question like "so how long have you been doing this for?", or because the pax asked "I'm here for the night staying downtown, what is the best sports bar here?", or some other lame reason.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

They should especially tip on a 1.5 mile trip


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

heynow321 said:


> They should especially tip on a 1.5 mile trip


Most 1.5 mile trips are either Uptown, or moreso from a Dollar General to someplace in the hood. If I ever got a tip on a ride like that I'd die from cardiac arrest.


----------



## Anthony 11 (Jan 1, 2018)

I have used my uber account quite a bit abroad and every time my rating has dropped significantly. I always tip and never had a problem in the states.


----------



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)

Would you pick up this guy? It could be THE guy...


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

I will add a caveat though. . and say that I do think that low rated Lyft passengers are much more likely to be a problem than Uber passengers. 

Lyft rounds off the rating to the nearest 0.5 so a 4.8 passenger could actually be a 4.75.

Also it's been my experience that low rated lyft passengers usually earn their low rating .


----------



## DJWolford (Aug 6, 2017)

100% understand it from your perspective.

i drive black/suv in LA --- not in the biz of turning down rides

lowest rated pax i had was a 3.89 and 4.00 both were fine respectable ppl


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

DJWolford said:


> 100% understand it from your perspective.
> 
> i drive black/suv in LA --- not in the biz of turning down rides
> 
> lowest rated pax i had was a 3.89 and 4.00 both were fine respectable ppl


 You do have A-Hole Drivers rating people low just for not cashing tipping. So I always take the rating with a grain (or 2) of salt. You never know how many rides their rating is based off of. My Rider rating is 4.79 but I only have 15 lifetime rides. One Jerk Driver rated me low because *HE *had trouble finding my apartment despite me trying to text and call him the correct directions (The GPS leads everyone the wrong way. I was just trying to help him take the right way). My rating dropped from 5 to like 4.4 because of that jerk head. It took a few rides to bring it up to 4.79


----------



## NateNYC (Aug 24, 2018)

uberinatltrafficsux said:


> If I get a passenger with anything under 4.8 I always ask them 'how did your rating get so low?'
> They usually don't have an answer.
> Hopefully it at least makes them know we are aware.


I think I may start doing the same thing. I like to encourage thought.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I'm 4.80.....everyone else can take the bus


----------



## NateNYC (Aug 24, 2018)

henrygates said:


> Honestly I think 4.50 is way too generous. I wouldn't pick up anyone under 4.8.
> 
> Think about the pax you rate after the trip. No issues, you just slide complete and give them that 5 star and move on. The pax must be seriously messed up to get anything less than a 5.


You're so right. I have thought about that before but it's just starting to sink in.



Rockocubs said:


> Mine is 4.60 and i let mystro handle those.


What is 'mystro'?



Coachman said:


> I'm not so leery of passenger rating. One of my all time best rides was a 4.6 pax. He was a 22 y/o former marine just starting an IT job in Dallas, sat in the front seat, had great conversation on the hour long rush hour drive. He was shocked when I told him he was rated 4.6. You just never know.


I wouldn't bat an eye at picking up a 4.6, I do it all the time. What area do you drive in? I find in my two years+ experience that ratings don't truly matter until you get below 4.6



Hagong said:


> Would you pick up this guy? It could be THE guy...
> 
> View attachment 254475


At what point will a for hire service cut these people off?


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

i love how they auto add low rated riders putting the drivers life at risk


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> I'm 4.80.....everyone else can take the bus


Though I would like to add I picked up a 4.60 one time and it was a pleasant lady but was a cook and I guess people rated her low from food smells. She also tipped


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Anthony 11 said:


> I have used my uber account quite a bit abroad and every time my rating has dropped significantly. I always tip and never had a problem in the states.


Do you think it's because you're american?

Also with uber if you downrate a rider it takes 7 days for the riders rating to go down, if you believe in retaliating riders, they could be downrating the wrong driver


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> Also with uber if you downrate a rider it takes 7 days for the riders rating to go down, if you believe in retaliating riders, they could be downrating the wrong driver


How do you know it takes 7 days?


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

goneubering said:


> How do you know it takes 7 days?


It is immediate........


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

goneubering said:


> How do you know it takes 7 days?


I've asked drivers to downrate me in 4 separate experiments lol. The current one I am using the same flag (cleanliness) to see if riders actually get a warning

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-ratings-protection.271746/


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

On rider ratings, ignore the first number, ie 4 and only look at 2nd number, so a 4.8 will be 8/10 a 4.4star will be 4/10 We get fired at 4.5 which is 5/10 exactly halfway between good and bad, 

Riders should be fired like we can, it should be the same standard, but since uber wants money, they will continue, if rider has a low rating they will rate low, but saying that, some drivers rate low because of short fares, I picked up a few 4.4s today, surge influenced it, my cut off is 4.5 and they were really good, and were good fares, 

I have had bad 4.3s in the past and questioned them about it and said don’t worry Il rate you 5 to get your ratings up, they then think sweet Il rate driver 5, little do they know, i have just 1starred them,


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

NateNYC said:


> I just joined this forum today but I've been driving UBER in NYC since April 2016 so I have some experience.
> 
> I see some on this forum say that their rating doesn't matter unless if falls below 4.60. I currently have a rating of 4.96 and had a rating of 4.98. That's a pretty good rating but it gets me nothing but bragging rights when a Pax(new term for me) notices it.
> 
> ...


I am sure you see more lower pax ratings than most markets. Most NYC pax that come visit in SF have low ratings.
Also SF pax have lower ratings similar to NYC I presume.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

I've noticed some drivers rate low just because the pax's English is poor, which I can see in certain situations might be an issue but perhaps not in general.

One night I got a 4.2 ping, I became curious about the rating, so I accepted. Pax were two Chinese ladies with poor English, but otherwise well mannered and polite. No issues with the ride.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

KD_LA said:


> I've noticed some drivers rate low just because the pax's English is poor, which I can see in certain situations might be an issue but perhaps not in general.
> 
> One night I got a 4.2 ping, I became curious about the rating, so I accepted. Pax were two Chinese ladies with poor English, but otherwise well mannered and polite. No issues with the ride.


You're assuming it's the language when it could have been a ton of other things


----------



## michael7227 (Oct 29, 2016)

4.5 and we ride...


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Cdub2k said:


> One Jerk Driver rated me low because *HE *had trouble finding my apartment despite me trying to text and call him the correct directions (The GPS leads everyone the wrong way. I was just trying to help him take the right way).


A lot of drivers would down rate you for this, you admit you're difficult to find. If you know where the GPS directs all of these drivers why dont you wait there toes to the curb? If it were me picking you up I would wait 5 minutes at the spot the GPS takes me, if you dont show up I'd cancel and collect $3.75.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

heynow321 said:


> They should especially tip on a 1.5 mile trip


I've had a number of people tip on those short rides. It's usually only a buck or two, but it certainly makes me feel better about it.

Now to be honest, those people are still the minority. But a couple of them in a row improves my attitude significantly.

Christine


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> I've had a number of people tip on those short rides. It's usually only a buck or two, but it certainly makes me feel better about it.
> 
> Now to be honest, those people are still the minority. But a couple of them in a row improves my attitude significantly.
> 
> Christine


as it should. I picked up a guy tonight who I thought was going to be trouble on an X ride. POS run down house, unkempt yard, dude looked like years of partying had caught up to him. He got in and was very friendly, chatty (not in an obnoxious way), and almost immediately threw me a $20 cash tip. He mentioned how he ordered a ride one time to go to 7/11 and back, all of a 2 mile round trip, and tipped the driver $40 cash b/c he was aware of what an inconvenience it can be and how drivers can lose money on rides like that.

I wish the world had more people like him.

then, later on, got possibly the trashiest couple I've ever had on a select ride. I had to pull over and threaten to throw them out b/c the dude kept burping like he was going to puke and could barely sit up straight. Guy was black out drunk at 7:30 pm. sometimes (although not usually) you just can't judge by the cover.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

NateNYC said:


> The passenger that made me change my ping acceptance policy, I probably wouldn't have picked up if I noticed that she had a 3.98 rating before. She kept me waiting even though I arrived within a minute of the ping and didn't respond to my messages letting her know that I had arrived. She didn't apologize when she finally got in the car and immediately turned on her navigation and started instructing me how to take her to an area of town that was in the center of the city and a very common area to go. Once her directions got us to a point where we had to take a detour, she began complaining that she was running late. While all this is happening, I'm treating her like any other passengers; accepting her trip suggestions, offering her a choice of music, offering her water(yes, I still offer water). Once we arrived near the area, many of the buildings don't have numbers on them so I asked her, which building it was exactly and she said: "I don't know, I put in the address so you should have it."


This is the perfect candidate for the Shirlington Shuffle. This is the type of passenger for whom you can do NOTHING right. I have far more experience than most on these Boards in hauling passengers for compensation. The first clue is when they take too long to emerge from the address. You give them no more than the requisite five/two minutes (depending on regular or shared). If they _*ain't*_ out there by then, cancel "rider not here" and move to your next ping.



Solid 5 said:


> I have had low rated passengers....around the 4.5-4.6 level.....be perfectly fine, courteous, talkative but not over-annoying, not smelly, on time arriving. How they got that low rated would baffle me.


I have had more than a few poorly rated customers on Lyft, Uber Taxi and UberX.

The lowest that I had was an Uber Taxi user who was a 1,5. She was a total pleasure to carry. It did not hurt that she was VERY easy on the eyes, but her disposition was also easy on the psyche. I did not shuffle her, because when I arrived at her address, she called me, told me to turn on the meter and that she was not coming out right away (the cab waiting rates are better than the garbage waiting rates that UberX pays.). She kept me waiting for twenty minutes, at which point the profitability starts to fade, even on the taxi waiting rates. Because it was obvious that she "got it", I was a bit more tolerant of her. We did discuss her poor rating. She informed me that she always kept the drivers waiting, but, she also called every one and told him to turn on his meter. She did acknowledge that she had kept me waiting a bit longer than usual, and did shove a couple of extra dollars in front of my nose. (At the time, Uber Taxi had a default twenty per-cent tip setting--she just added some cash to it). Still, neither she nor I could understand why the drivers were downrating her for the wait, when she made it quite clear that she was willing to pay the prescribed rates for it. Since the meter wait rates all allright up to fifteen, or so, minutes, that should not have been a problem for those guys.

On UberX/Lyft/Pool/Line, though, as the waiting rates are worse than the garbage mile rates, when the five/two minutes have passed, it is cancel "rider not here" and on to the next ping.



heynow321 said:


> They should especially tip on a 1.5 mile*EVERY* trip


FIFY


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Classified said:


> On rider ratings, ignore the first number, ie 4 and only look at 2nd number, so a 4.8 will be 8/10 a 4.4star will be 4/10 We get fired at 4.5 which is 5/10 exactly halfway between good and bad,
> 
> Riders should be fired like we can, it should be the same standard, but since uber wants money, they will continue, if rider has a low rating they will rate low, but saying that, some drivers rate low because of short fares, I picked up a few 4.4s today, surge influenced it, my cut off is 4.5 and they were really good, and were good fares,
> 
> I have had bad 4.3s in the past and questioned them about it and said don't worry Il rate you 5 to get your ratings up, they then think sweet Il rate driver 5, little do they know, i have just 1starred them,


Riders do get deactivated but for serious complaints not for low rating


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

KD_LA said:


> One night I got a 4.2 ping, I became curious about the rating, so I accepted. Pax were two Chinese ladies with poor English, but otherwise well mannered and polite. No issues with the ride.


Maybe the other drivers picked them up when they were drunk!


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> Riders do get deactivated but for serious complaints not for low rating


Correct. Boober has said as much


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

i have 2 regulars near my house who got deactivated by uber, one of them got the account back and now uses lyft only but still uses uber eats. I also listened to most of the conversation from the riders end as I gave one of them the uber support phone number


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

NateNYC said:


> I just joined this forum today but I've been driving UBER in NYC since April 2016 so I have some experience.
> 
> I see some on this forum say that their rating doesn't matter unless if falls below 4.60. I currently have a rating of 4.96 and had a rating of 4.98. That's a pretty good rating but it gets me nothing but bragging rights when a Pax(new term for me) notices it.
> 
> ...


I also have a feeling that the pax rating system is not as harsh as the drivers one. I bet she has a 3 or less and that's giving her the benefit that she won't retaliate and give a driver a one if they give her a bad rating so they rate her high. You are in an area where you have an option to pick and choose rides, when I drove for Uber I was lucky to get a ping in a 4 hour window. But there are a lot of nasty miserable people out there and it's believed that one out of 100 or more are true sociopaths and some may be psychopaths too. When I drove for a car service we had an old lady customer who was miserable and told you about how miserable she was non stop for the ride, everyone hated having to pick her up it was like a punishment, and she was pushy and insisted on riding in the front until I told her no it's not happening.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

NateNYC said:


> You're so right. I have thought about that before but it's just starting to sink in.
> 
> What is 'mystro'?
> 
> ...


Mystro is an app that i use to run uber and lyft at the same time.


----------



## SoFlaDriver (Aug 11, 2018)

Gave out my first downgraded rating to a rider ever yesterday. On Lyft. Group of 3, added a 'stop' en route. Two got out, one stayed. Seemed like a drug buy. Sketchy area of Riviera Beach, FL. After ten minutes I tell the guy who stayed that stops are only supposed to be 3 minutes -- 5 minutes max -- and that I'm losing money, and he apologizes and asks me to call them. I call both the pax on record and another number he gives me for her companion. No answer. Finally after about 15 they come back out, all apologetic, and promise a $5 tip. I act all cool and just remind them politely of the stop waiting limit policy and that in future, they should simply end the trip and order another ride when ready. Again, they're nice to me, apologize, and promise to take care of me. Meanwhile, they're examining something in the back seat and talking about divvying it up. I mind my own business, drop them off, and again she promises a tip. No tip was ever added. Downgraded to one star. Lyft informs me we won't ever be matched again. I'm hoping other drivers refuse all requests from them, teach them a lesson. Half a mind to text the phone number that's now in my phone and remind her about the tip she promised but decide against it.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

SoFlaDriver said:


> Gave out my first downgraded rating to a rider ever yesterday. On Lyft. Group of 3, added a 'stop' en route. Two got out, one stayed. Seemed like a drug buy. Sketchy area of Riviera Beach, FL. After ten minutes I tell the guy who stayed that stops are only supposed to be 3 minutes -- 5 minutes max -- and that I'm losing money, and he apologizes and asks me to call them. I call both the pax on record and another number he gives me for her companion. No answer. Finally after about 15 they come back out, all apologetic, and promise a $5 tip. I act all cool and just remind them politely of the stop waiting limit policy and that in future, they should simply end the trip and order another ride when ready. Again, they're nice to me, apologize, and promise to take care of me. Meanwhile, they're examining something in the back seat and talking about divvying it up. I mind my own business, drop them off, and again she promises a tip. No tip was ever added. Downgraded to one star. Lyft informs me we won't ever be matched again. I'm hoping other drivers refuse all requests from them, teach them a lesson. Half a mind to text the phone number that's now in my phone and remind her about the tip she promised but decide against it.


I hope you vacuumed out your back seats really good after the trip.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Coachman said:


> I'm not so leery of passenger rating. One of my all time best rides was a 4.6 pax. He was a 22 y/o former marine just starting an IT job in Dallas, sat in the front seat, had great conversation on the hour long rush hour drive. He was shocked when I told him he was rated 4.6. You just never know.


Did he tip after that long drive?

If he didn't, that's probably the reason for his 4.6 rating.


----------



## Latekick (Mar 24, 2017)

Many of these pax pay BIG BUCKS for concerts food.. drinks.. sporting events... weddings... they can't even tip you 2 bucks for a coffee? Keep handing out those 5 stars like candy.


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

I had 4.4 in Seattle to airport hotel... not a bad pax, just skitso kindda quite, said Hi and Bye ... I was bored and somtimes looking for Drama


----------



## Panjnyguy (Aug 28, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> Good to have experienced drivers join.
> 
> I agree that a good rating gets us nothing.
> ...


Man you are a saint if I have a ***** like that I will throw her in the street


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

As time went by, I learned that pax ratings below 4.8 do tend to trend problematic. It's rare when I accept them anymore, even on a bright and sunny morning. I prefer my comfort and peace of mind over Uber earnings.


----------



## Marco Solo (Oct 5, 2017)

IME, pax with ratings below 4.7 rarely tip.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

uberinatltrafficsux said:


> If I get a passenger with anything under 4.8 I always ask them 'how did your rating get so low?'


This is wonderfully passive aggressive. I'll add this one to my snide comment toolkit.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

4.5? My cut off is 4.8, If select / black then 4.6.

Anyone who is less than 4.7 is usually a ******bag with no manners.


----------



## NateNYC (Aug 24, 2018)

kc ub'ing! said:


> She kept you waiting, ignored your texts, backseat drove and you still offered her water?!! I swear some drivers have battered wife syndrome.


I find it a small thing to offer to someone, it were a relationship that would last more than a single trip, it would have been a different situation. Overall, I find most passengers pleasant. I don't offer anything but chargers to Pool riders but I'm pretty standard in my response to all passengers initially.



TheWanderer said:


> I am sure you see more lower pax ratings than most markets. Most NYC pax that come visit in SF have low ratings.
> Also SF pax have lower ratings similar to NYC I presume.


No, I actually don't see that many low ratings. I think it's a combination of me having a decent rating and my unwillingness to accept extremely low ratings that keep me from getting many low rated passengers. When I started I accepted all pax but once I became more discerning, UBER stopped sending the low rated pax.


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

uberinatltrafficsux said:


> If I get a passenger with anything under 4.8 I always ask them 'how did your rating get so low?'
> They usually don't have an answer.
> Hopefully it at least makes them know we are aware.


I have an answer for that question, drivers will rate low if they do not get a cash tip.


----------



## NateNYC (Aug 24, 2018)

father of unicorns said:


> I have an answer for that question, drivers will rate low if they do not get a cash tip.


When I see responses like yours, I tend to think you're a pax on a driver's site. Sorry if my assumption is wrong.


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

NateNYC said:


> When I see responses like yours, I tend to think you're a pax on a driver's site. Sorry if my assumption is wrong.


No, I actually drive Uber and Lyft. And on occasion take an Uber/Lyft drive.


----------



## uberinatltrafficsux (Apr 21, 2018)

father of unicorns said:


> I have an answer for that question, drivers will rate low if they do not get a cash tip.


Drivers usually rate regardless of tips. Rate 5* unless they were horrible in some way. Rate them so you can get the next rider quicker.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

I'm impressed!

Considering all the posts complaining about how little we earn, I find it encouraging many drivers are so wealthy that they search for reasons to turn away customers.


----------



## uberinatltrafficsux (Apr 21, 2018)

Karen Stein said:


> I'm impressed!
> 
> Considering all the posts complaining about how little we earn, I find it encouraging many drivers are so wealthy that they search for reasons to turn away customers.


Do you drive pool trips? Do you like wear and tear on your vehicle for the lowest paid rides?
Do you purposefully take pax with low ratings who are way more likely to be troublesome? 
This insight comes from experience.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I’ll take a 4.5 or lower rated pax as long as it’s a 2x+ surge trip. Otherwise no go.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> I'm impressed!
> 
> Considering all the posts complaining about how little we earn, I find it encouraging many drivers are so wealthy that they search for reasons to turn away customers.


Search for a reason to turn away a customer? We're not "searching" for a reason. Its previous experiences we have had along with seeing our fellow drivers being deactivated for total BS. Our Job is literally on the line with every passenger we pick up. Passengers have nothing to worry about. They don't get deactivated. Somehow the drivers get blamed for everything. I don't even know why we rate passengers. It's pointless and we HAVE to rate them, like it's influential in Some way. Yet our rating is a big deal and they don't have to rate us. Makes no sense


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> I'm impressed!
> 
> Considering all the posts complaining about how little we earn, I find it encouraging many drivers are so wealthy that they search for reasons to turn away customers.


One purpose of this forum is to find ways to discourage undesirable pax.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

I work during the Day and have found low rated passengers normally Earned the rating in Night Drunken Encounters. So I pickup anyone above 4.3. Providing Water these Days helps no one that’s just pandering.


----------



## theLaw (Jul 4, 2017)

NateNYC said:


> I find it a small thing to offer to someone, it were a relationship that would last more than a single trip, it would have been a different situation. Overall, I find most passengers pleasant. I don't offer anything but chargers to Pool riders but I'm pretty standard in my response to all passengers initially.


This is the problem with the "going the extra mile" approach. If you have difficult pax, then you've just reinforced their bad behaviour with positive feedback.

She made you wait, then barked orders at you, and your response was positive reinforcement. This is where drivers have to keep healthy/reasonable boundaries with their pax, or the pax will walk all over them. Most drivers abandon this in hopes of avoiding confrontation, then find some excuse why they didn't act appropriately at the time.

Confronting her directly in the end was good, but it came after you allowed her poor behaviour for an entire fare, which she will repeat next ride. What repercussions/consequences did she sustain from this (none that I can see)?


----------



## David Elliott (Aug 17, 2018)

NateNYC said:


> I just joined this forum today but I've been driving UBER in NYC since April 2016 so I have some experience.
> 
> I see some on this forum say that their rating doesn't matter unless if falls below 4.60. I currently have a rating of 4.96 and had a rating of 4.98. That's a pretty good rating but it gets me nothing but bragging rights when a Pax(new term for me) notices it.
> 
> ...





NateNYC said:


> I just joined this forum today but I've been driving UBER in NYC since April 2016 so I have some experience.
> 
> I see some on this forum say that their rating doesn't matter unless if falls below 4.60. I currently have a rating of 4.96 and had a rating of 4.98. That's a pretty good rating but it gets me nothing but bragging rights when a Pax(new term for me) notices it.
> 
> ...


I agree with you but also disagree, I think it was good that you let them know that their rating was low and offered advice to be able to get rides thereafter. I guess I've been lucky I've never once had to rate someone less than 5 stars. No that I said that watch today will be the day. But I think it would be good if Uber would give them warnings before confirming pickup that their rating is low and that they need to please be respectful of their driver if and when they find one. I've picked up people with a 3.0 before and they were as nice as can be. But then again I get along with just about anyone easily.


----------



## David Black (Jun 10, 2018)

They got smart lately! They open a new account with 5 shiny stars and all they need is a fake name and a form pf payment! I feel that passengers should also submit their credentials (driver license at least) so we don't get screwed! Thanks for the tips!


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

heynow321 said:


> They should especially tip on a 1.5 mile trip


May be you want to take a look on this....


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> I'm impressed! Considering all the posts complaining about how little we earn, I find it encouraging many drivers are so wealthy that they search for reasons to turn away customers.


Sometime you have to turn away low-rated paxholes to keep from losing money. In my area it's a high probability that a pax rated in the 4.7s or lower results in a $2.62 ride with no tip.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Pax ratings mean nothing. I know a pax that has 3 accounts- 1 for him, 1 for his dog, and 1 for his cat. Uber & Lyft don’t verify pax accounts as long as the credit card is valid a pax can create an additional account whenever they want


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

After driving for 2 years you started paying attention to pax rating???
I started picking 4.7 and above after one month driving.
Now I accept only 4.8 and above, unless it is slow I might accept a 4.7.


----------



## RIchB_IV (Feb 28, 2017)

Riders can have whatever they want because the driver are the ones that should struggle and deal with these pax.

I think they should charge more with ratings that low as a punishment.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

the thing about passengers with four point five and below is that not all of them are bad, I've actually driven very good people with even three stars because sometimes they get rated poorly based on things out of their own control like drivers who dislike their jobs and that's the reality


----------



## Chicago Rio (Oct 26, 2017)

Guys you realize that not every pax is frequent user and if they have say 10 rides and got 5 5stars and 5 4stars they would have a 4.5 rating. You win some you lose some.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Man, you guys are tough !! 
If the pickup is over 8 minutes, a shared ride and the rating is below 4 - I pass. Remember - if a paxs rating is low, they have less numbers in the pool for the average. If they get a low rating from a driver, it will stay there, dragging down the average, for a loooooong time. Maybe the driver was being nasty. I have had paxs that I hate after about 3 minutes. They treat me fine but I cannot wait for them to exit my car. You also may be picking up a friend of the person shown. 
Dang, they are in the car for only a few minutes. I can put up with anything for a short time.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I'm not usually one to discriminate on ratings. Oftentimes I find my Select passengers have a lower rating on average than my X passengers. which I don't understand. They've all been great. However, on the flip side, we have all had a passenger who we felt unfairly rated us and we can lose our job because of low ratings. Passengers have the right to not accept a ride from a driver with a low rating, just as we have the right to not accept a request with a low rating. Initially the passengers were held to the same rating standard as us drivers. So Uber and Lyft set the parameters themselves. Obviously it sounds like they don't follow their own policy anymore but no one should be made to feel guilty for not accepting passengers with low ratings. Do you think Uber and Lyft bat an eye when they deactivate us for falling below 4.5? No! In the end, no one is looking out for us drivers besides ourselves. I don't see the harm in drivers having a rating threshold for passengers. In all reality, it really doesn't have a negative impact on the passenger. Uber and Lyft are not going to deactivate them and there's always some driver that's going to take them. Bottom line is, the passenger is going to get picked up and the driver needs to watch their own back in regards to job security.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

I used to 5 star everyone, not any more. Darn pax last week slammed my door so hard the window broke. Unfortunately I had already completed the trip and 5 starred him.

he started walking away and I'm like dude you need to pay for my window he's like no I don't that's what your insurance is for and I'm like NO, you are going to pay for it and I took a picture of the broken window, and submitted it to Uber, and got my $250 for a new window with in hours. 

I never turn down rides, but I am going to start looking at pax ratings


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Picked up a 4.3 yesterday. Thought cool let's experience this. 90 degrees, chump’s in the car 2 minutes and asks me to turn AC off!?! I simply said no. You can’t imagine how shocked he was. “NO???” Yea man I’ll turn it down a lil bit but I’m roasting.

Quiet ride, get him to his spot and 1 star his azz expecting the same in return. Nope! Even tipped $3 in the ap! Didn’t even consider changing my rating of him. “NO???” EAD!


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

This is the dumbest post ever on this site. This site should be used to get uber to raise their rates back up. Instead, yall are worried that someone's friend puked on their first ride. (yes, this was a reason for a rider I picked up that was rated below 2 stars). Ratings don't matter. Prices do. Get over it.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

MissAnne said:


> I used to 5 star everyone, not any more. Darn pax last week slammed my door so hard the window broke. Unfortunately I had already completed the trip and 5 starred him.
> 
> he started walking away and I'm like dude you need to pay for my window he's like no I don't that's what your insurance is for and I'm like NO, you are going to pay for it and I took a picture of the broken window, and submitted it to Uber, and got my $250 for a new window with in hours.
> 
> I never turn down rides, but I am going to start looking at pax ratings


They should have charged him $1,000 for your deductible



Trebor said:


> This is the dumbest post ever on this site. This site should be used to get uber to raise their rates back up. Instead, yall are worried that someone's friend puked on their first ride. (yes, this was a reason for a rider I picked up that was rated below 2 stars). Ratings don't matter. Prices do. Get over it.


Well you always have the option to not read threads or postings if it doesn't suit your standards


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> They should have charged him $1,000 for your deductible
> 
> Well you always have the option to not read threads or postings if it doesn't suit your standards


Not when the topic is on the homepage crazy daisey.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Trebor said:


> Not when the topic is on the homepage crazy daisey.


Sure you can. You don't have to click on the thread or you can exit out of the thread once you realize it's going in a Direction you don't like


----------



## bandit13 (Mar 31, 2017)

NateNYC said:


> I just joined this forum today but I've been driving UBER in NYC since April 2016 so I have some experience.
> 
> I see some on this forum say that their rating doesn't matter unless if falls below 4.60. I currently have a rating of 4.96 and had a rating of 4.98. That's a pretty good rating but it gets me nothing but bragging rights when a Pax(new term for me) notices it.
> 
> ...


Yup. Call Uber & get Unmatched !!


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

MissAnne said:


> I used to 5 star everyone, not any more. Darn pax last week slammed my door so hard the window broke. Unfortunately I had already completed the trip and 5 starred him.


This is the problem. Passengers can always change the ratings as pleased (if they have rated us).

As for us, we cannot even return to the app's home screen without rating. This is so twisted. Why must we rate a passenger? No room for retaliation at all....


----------



## BlueManOC (Jun 21, 2018)

I picked up a 4.5 pax and took a chance at it last night and he tried asking me to get him a room at some hotel saying his car got stolen and it had his Id in there and that I can use his credit car with PIN number, I said no thanks don’t want my name on it


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Strangely here some of the worst rides and riders are 4.97 and above and NOT new riders. We are talking unaccompanied minors going 5 blocks to a school, restaurant employees going 8 blocks with no tip.

I'm actually starting to learn to be more suspicious of a high rating than a lower one.


----------



## ozanozzy (Aug 22, 2018)

i only pick them up of they are already in my car. otherwise call a cab


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

I...

Ignore under 4.8 unless I'm in destination mode or it's super slow and then only to 4.7 (used to be 4.6 but not anymore).

Never take a pool under 4.85 no matter what and then I turn off additional requests.

Never take "Shared" since you can't turn off new requests and you inevitably get the worst of the worst as the second or third paxhole.


----------



## Annunaki (Jul 17, 2017)

NateNYC said:


> I just joined this forum today but I've been driving UBER in NYC since April 2016 so I have some experience.
> 
> I see some on this forum say that their rating doesn't matter unless if falls below 4.60. I currently have a rating of 4.96 and had a rating of 4.98. That's a pretty good rating but it gets me nothing but bragging rights when a Pax(new term for me) notices it.
> 
> ...


In my case , any rider with less than 4.75 doesn't get to see the inside of my car. Period. 
And with that , I've constantly maintained my rating at 4.97 . I let the low rating pax give their nasty attitude to those drivers who pick up anything that comes along their way..
In this uber business , if you want a peace of mind and a good days work , stay away from riders with a low rating . And with that I mean anything less than 4.7

A low rating pax can mess up your while entire day by suffocating you in their dark cauldron of negative emotions and energy. One negative pax can make you go offline even for a week just because they cause you so much emotional turmoil . The worst part is when the pax is obnoxious , leaves you a negative rating, is nasty and only pays $3.00 for that ride.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

Ziggy said:


> Pax ratings mean nothing. I know a pax that has 3 accounts- 1 for him, 1 for his dog, and 1 for his cat. Uber & Lyft don't verify pax accounts as long as the credit card is valid a pax can create an additional account whenever they want


LOL. How does he decide which to use?



MyJessicaLS430 said:


> This is the problem. Passengers can always change the ratings as pleased (if they have rated us).
> 
> As for us, we cannot even return to the app's home screen without rating. This is so twisted. Why must we rate a passenger? No room for retaliation at all....


Pax can't change ratings. Both pax and drivers used to be able to change ratings after the fact, but they changed it (at least a year ago I think). Either can still report a problem later, though.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Rider ratings and tips? Yeah, they go hand in hand.

*Don't forget, Dara agrees with the following philosophy*
*https://www.cnbc.com/2018/01/23/ube...to-get-a-great-rating-on-uber--give-tips.html* :



goneubering said:


> I think some drivers were *rating too low for riders who don't tip*. Hopefully that habit has died out.


What's "too low"?
No tip? 4*
- in Uber you have until I get my next Ping and in Lyft you have 24 hours to correct your mistake.



Solid 5 said:


> This is because drivers will downrate ... because the pax didn't tip (even on a 1.5 mile drive)


Yes, you should downrate for no tip - *especially* on a no tip short ride (your driver probably lost money on that short ride and the *driver had no way of knowing it was a loser ride* when they accepted it - *unless they see you're rated low*, now they know, and knowing is half the battle.).



Cdub2k said:


> You do have A-Hole Drivers rating people low just for not cashing tipping.


A rider who doesn't tip is *not* a 5* rider.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

RIchB_IV said:


> Riders can have whatever they want because the driver are the ones that should struggle and deal with these pax.
> 
> I think they should charge more with ratings that low as a punishment.


I would imagine a different attitude from some riders lol like tips, baking cookies for drivers a plate of Turkey on Thanksgiving lol



Chicago Rio said:


> Guys you realize that not every pax is frequent user and if they have say 10 rides and got 5 5stars and 5 4stars they would have a 4.5 rating. You win some you lose some.


Also some people who are the generous type that pay for ubers often get dinged for ahole friends, it's a case by case basis

I admit after 3 years I downrated riders I normally wouldn't downrate as I worked too many hours and was cranky, we all have done it.

But some absolutely deserve them


----------



## ubergrind (May 23, 2017)

I just posted about this in the Denver Forum yesterday. Really, unless it's surging at such a great rate it's not worth taking the risk on a passenger under 4.6. I picked up a 4.1 yesterday, and ended up getting a flag on my account due to abusive behavior. To make a long story short the entitled passenger was upset that people were blocking the road preventing me from getting to her, and she was already running late.

They Lady that I picked up happened to be a passenger that I had taken 3 other times to the airport along with her husband. Guess what, they were always running late and each trip asked me if I could step on it. They also never tipped. While I generally do not care about ratings if I think you're going the direction I want, I think they are an important indicator to other drivers that this person may be a problem. Taking a problematic passenger is not worth the money at all. Your emergency is also not my problem so plan accordingly.

What if I get deactivated over an accusation or temporarily suspended while Uber investigates? That messes with my money. Why take the risk? A very low rating means there was some type of issue on the trip. Sub, 4.5 means there has been a lot of problems.

The other time I did a pickup with a very low rated passenger I ended up canceling on her. The woman and her brats who were under the age of 8 did not have car seats available. Should there be an accident will my insurance carrier cover me if something goes wrong? This driver isn't going to take the chance of finding out.

Bottom line it's not worth the risk in my opinion.



touberornottouber said:


> Strangely here some of the worst rides and riders are 4.97 and above and NOT new riders. We are talking unaccompanied minors going 5 blocks to a school, restaurant employees going 8 blocks with no tip.
> 
> I'm actually starting to learn to be more suspicious of a high rating than a lower one.


An unaccompanied minor should automatically be flagged and reported. School pick ups should be ignored. Just too much risk. If you see that rate the passenger as a 1 and report them to Uber/Lyft. Not worth it.


----------



## Annunaki (Jul 17, 2017)

ubergrind said:


> I just posted about this in the Denver Forum yesterday. Really, unless it's surging at such a great rate it's not worth taking the risk on a passenger under 4.6. I picked up a 4.1 yesterday, and ended up getting a flag on my account due to abusive behavior. To make a long story short the entitled passenger was upset that people were blocking the road preventing me from getting to her, and she was already running late.
> 
> They Lady that I picked up happened to be a passenger that I had taken 3 other times to the airport along with her husband. Guess what, they were always running late and each trip asked me if I could step on it. They also never tipped. While I generally do not care about ratings if I think you're going the direction I want, I think they are an important indicator to other drivers that this person may be a problem. Taking a problematic passenger is not worth the money at all. Your emergency is also not my problem so plan accordingly.
> 
> ...


You're right ! A pax rating is a way that drivers who dealt with the pax are warning you on what to expect.

Therefore low rating pax , let them take their crap to the taxi guys or take the bus.



Trebor said:


> This is the dumbest post ever on this site. This site should be used to get uber to raise their rates back up. Instead, yall are worried that someone's friend puked on their first ride. (yes, this was a reason for a rider I picked up that was rated below 2 stars). Ratings don't matter. Prices do. Get over it.


Go to hell...

We are here to discuss anything that affects us on the uber platform. If that pisses you off , go back to hibernating in your comfort zone


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

why do passengers have low ratings
1. Stink factor
2. Tip factor
3. Bad attitude
Driver should be able to see which category the pax falls into , in his app
Number 3...should be the reason that you decline a pax.
Stink people do not know that they stink
Tip- majority do not know the etiquette


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

AllGold said:


> Pax can't change ratings. Both pax and drivers used to be able to change ratings after the fact, but they changed it (at least a year ago I think). Either can still report a problem later, though.


 that's how it is in my market to. Obviously we have to rate immediately after the ride but I think passenger either have 24 hours or until their next ride


----------



## Panjnyguy (Aug 28, 2018)

5.0 HERE

BUT i have a lady saying i hit on her, not true ,she got free fare , she is not even my type.


----------



## DeFazio (Jul 16, 2017)

I was always a member of the no under 4.6 club, but sometimes I'll allow 4.5.. definitely nothing below that.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

NateNYC said:


> I just joined this forum today but I've been driving UBER in NYC since April 2016 so I have some experience.
> 
> I see some on this forum say that their rating doesn't matter unless if falls below 4.60. I currently have a rating of 4.96 and had a rating of 4.98. That's a pretty good rating but it gets me nothing but bragging rights when a Pax(new term for me) notices it.
> 
> ...


Anyone else notice these horror stories usually comes from a she or the lady or her friends etc.... ? But of course gender doesn't matter.

Too bad they don't show pax ratings in Chicago.



henrygates said:


> Honestly I think 4.50 is way too generous. I wouldn't pick up anyone under 4.8.
> 
> Think about the pax you rate after the trip. No issues, you just slide complete and give them that 5 star and move on. The pax must be seriously messed up to get anything less than a 5.


true. I believe drivers usually give 5 unless it;s terrible.


----------



## zombieguy (May 22, 2015)

The complete and utter nonsense of this thread is astounding. Uber/Lyft should start having an interview process that drivers have to go through...
1. Have you ever worked in a service industry before? 2. Do you realize that this job is to provide a service? 3. Are you aware that tipping is extra? 4. Can you deal with people that will be obnoxious for no reason at all and still perform the duties of the job? 5. Do you realize that you signed up for this and there is never a gun to your head and you can quit at anytime?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

zombieguy said:


> The complete and utter nonsense of this thread is astounding. Uber/Lyft should start having an interview process that drivers have to go through...
> 1. Have you ever worked in a service industry before? 2. Do you realize that this job is to provide a service? 3. Are you aware that tipping is extra? 4. Can you deal with people that will be obnoxious for no reason at all and still perform the duties of the job? 5. Do you realize that you signed up for this and there is never a gun to your head and you can quit at anytime?


Not quite the same. Biggest Factor being they are employees. Therefore they the labor board and work comp to protect them. In addition, the service industry people don't have their bosses or companies working against them. Have you ever heard of a manager at a restaurant telling all the customers as they walk in no need to tip? No you haven't they don't condition the patrons against their wait staff. The way things are running, no I did not sign up for that. I don't think anyone did


----------



## zombieguy (May 22, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> Not quite the same. Biggest Factor being they are employees. Therefore they the labor board and work comp to protect them. In addition, the service industry people don't have their bosses or companies working against them. Have you ever heard of a manager at a restaurant telling all the customers as they walk in no need to tip? No you haven't they don't condition the patrons against their wait staff. The way things are running, no I did not sign up for that. I don't think anyone did


Being an employee has absolutely nothing to do with it. Its about dealing with people and knowing what to expect when you deal with people. The labor board protects workers from illegal labor practices, discrimination, etc..Workers comp is insurance that protects workers if they are injured on the job. Neither of those will save anyone from dealing with obnoxious patrons in any service job. You do realize its 2018, not 2015 and Uber has implemented tipping in the App, some people do it, some people don't, its not a requirement. The way things are running? Uhh yea, you did sign up for that because this is what you sign up for when dealing with people.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Had this 3.67 just last night.
Young couple from Ireland. Nicest people you'll ever meet.









Worst ride of the night was a local with 4.87
Condescending. Treating me like her servant. 1-starred her with report.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

zombieguy said:


> Being an employee has absolutely nothing to do with it. Its about dealing with people and knowing what to expect when you deal with people. The labor board protects workers from illegal labor practices, discrimination, etc..Workers comp is insurance that protects workers if they are injured on the job. Neither of those will save anyone from dealing with obnoxious patrons in any service job. You do realize its 2018, not 2015 and Uber has implemented tipping in the App, some people do it, some people don't, its not a requirement. The way things are running? Uhh yea, you did sign up for that because this is what you sign up for when dealing with people.


 well no it's not going to save us from dealing with obnoxious people but it can definitely make us more tolerant of them. I think we all know how to "deal" with people. Now, how tolerant we are, thats a different story. Being an employee does have something to do with it. They are guaranteed a minimum wage. They know they will not bring home less than a certain dollar amount. We don't have that. Hell we could give a ride to an obnoxiously drunk group, then they can turn around and say we took longer route the necessary and our money is gone, leaving us working for free for the night. While some may not consider work comp a benefit, employees are fully covered while at work. Us Drivers could get shot or physically attacked and we would end up with medical bills up to our ears. Employees get to here what their customers complaints are and defend themselves.we don't. While These things may not add up to a lot in some people's eyes, it does provide an underlying comfort level. Which produces happier employees which then increases motivation. All of these positive things lead to a higher tolerance. Not to mention you have the proper Channel of people to go to with issues and they generally have your back. They support you and guess what? if a patron ever talked or treated an employee the way some of us have been treated, their asses would be thrown out and probably told to never come back. Instead, Uber and Lyft allow us be treated that way! Just because we signed up to deal with people does not give them the right to treat us the way some of them do. I don't know of any other job that has such a little support system for the foundation of their business


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Annunaki said:


> One negative pax can make you go offline even for a week just because they cause you so much emotional turmoil .


Perhaps you should find a more suitable line of work.

You appear to be too emotionally fragile for doing this stuff.

Christine


----------



## Annunaki (Jul 17, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Perhaps you should find a more suitable line of work.
> 
> You appear to be too emotionally fragile for doing this stuff.
> 
> Christine


Emotions? Hahaha . Nice try.. 
I have done over 9,000 trips with an over 4.9 rating.
I screen my riders tot he fullest .! I made that post bcoz I know people who have gone offline for days bcoz of a bad encounter with a rider.!
That's why my advice was to stay away from low rated riders.!



Panjnyguy said:


> 5.0 HERE
> 
> BUT i have a lady saying i hit on her, not true ,she got free fare , she is not even my type.


Lol. Real talk.!!! 
" she is not even your type.".. hahahha.
Thats a good line .!!! Hehe


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Annunaki said:


> Emotions? Hahaha . Nice try..
> I have done over 9,000 trips with an over 4.9 rating.


I'm sticking with my comment.

If you have to go offline for a week because of someone else being an emotional black hole, find a job where you don't have any contact with the public.

Christine


----------



## Annunaki (Jul 17, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> I'm sticking with my comment.
> 
> If you have to go offline for a week because of someone else being an emotional black hole, find a job where you don't have any contact with the public.
> 
> Christine


Very irrelevant and naive. NkT. 
Case closed .pause!


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> Riders do get deactivated but for serious complaints not for low rating


I once had a pax tell me he had a friend who was booted from Uber as a pax. He said his friend is a certified jacka$$ and he knows it. He said his rating got as low as 3.2 then soon after he got nixed.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

NateNYC said:


> I just joined this forum today but I've been driving UBER in NYC since April 2016 so I have some experience.
> 
> I see some on this forum say that their rating doesn't matter unless if falls below 4.60. I currently have a rating of 4.96 and had a rating of 4.98. That's a pretty good rating but it gets me nothing but bragging rights when a Pax(new term for me) notices it.
> 
> ...


I don't pick up below 4.7 ever. If it's busy nothing below 4.8. But to each his own. But I agree with OP we should all ignore low rated pax, especially below 4.5. In this neck of the woods a passenger rated that low is trouble for sure.



Solid 5 said:


> I have heard of drivers who will downrate passengers who sit in the front seat but don't talk. To me, that's moronic.
> 
> I have had low rated passengers....around the 4.5-4.6 level.....be perfectly fine, courteous, talkative but not over-annoying, not smelly, on time arriving. How they got that low rated would baffle me.


I had a 6.5 foot Nigerian demand to sit in front due to his height. I keep a cooler there to let pax know to get in the back. But I was like "OK". I mean I have a son that tall so I get it. But the the pax wipped out his phone for a call and was shouting into the thing and waving his arms around touching the window leaving marks. He was so loud I had to take out my hearing aids because it hurt. I made sure he saw me take them out but he couldn't miss it as we were literally on top of one another. He just ignored it. It was only a 8 minute ride so I put up with it, but, yes,

He got one starred.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Side Hustle said:


> I don't pick up below 4.7 ever. If it's busy nothing below 4.8. But to each his own. But I agree with OP we should all ignore low rated pax, especially below 4.5. In this neck of the woods a passenger rated that low is trouble for sure.
> 
> I had a 6.5 foot Nigerian demand to sit in front due to his height. I keep a cooler there to let pax know to get in the back. But I was like "OK". I mean I have a son that tall so I get it. But the the pax wipped out his phone for a call and was shouting into the thing and waving his arms around touching the window leaving marks. He was so loud I had to take out my hearing aids because it hurt. I made sure he saw me take them out but he couldn't miss it as we were literally on top of one another. He just ignored it. It was only a 8 minute ride so I put up with it, but, yes,
> 
> He got one starred.


1*...As well he should have been!

That's the type that wants you to wait between multiple stops and say "well you're getting paid for it"....yup about 11 cents per minute from you to go in and scratch off lottery tickets or stock up on deuce deuces instead of actually getting REAL fares.


----------



## SoFlaDriver (Aug 11, 2018)

I had a daughter shove her obese and insanely drunken mother into my car and tell me it's just around the block and please make sure she doesn't forget her bag. The woman was babbling incoherently and loudly shouting out directions that I didn't need telling me to turn the music up the whole way. Couldn't get her out of my car fast enough when we got to her busted-up old mobile home. A $2.89 trip. Was all prepared to one-star that daughter for dumping her problems on me but she added a $9 tip.

5 stars. Money talks.


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

Ziggy said:


> Pax ratings mean nothing. I know a pax that has 3 accounts- 1 for him, 1 for his dog, and 1 for his cat. Uber & Lyft don't verify pax accounts as long as the credit card is valid a pax can create an additional account whenever they want


That gave that pax 3 referral bonuses as well, they know what their doing.


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

KenLV said:


> Rider ratings and tips? Yeah, they go hand in hand.
> 
> A rider who doesn't tip is *not* a 5* rider.


Does that mean a driver who doesn't offer water, mints and party favors is not a 5* driver?


----------



## zombieguy (May 22, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> well no it's not going to save us from dealing with obnoxious people but it can definitely make us more tolerant of them. I think we all know how to "deal" with people. Now, how tolerant we are, thats a different story. Being an employee does have something to do with it. They are guaranteed a minimum wage. They know they will not bring home less than a certain dollar amount. We don't have that. Hell we could give a ride to an obnoxiously drunk group, then they can turn around and say we took longer route the necessary and our money is gone, leaving us working for free for the night. While some may not consider work comp a benefit, employees are fully covered while at work. Us Drivers could get shot or physically attacked and we would end up with medical bills up to our ears. Employees get to here what their customers complaints are and defend themselves.we don't. While These things may not add up to a lot in some people's eyes, it does provide an underlying comfort level. Which produces happier employees which then increases motivation. All of these positive things lead to a higher tolerance. Not to mention you have the proper Channel of people to go to with issues and they generally have your back. They support you and guess what? if a patron ever talked or treated an employee the way some of us have been treated, their asses would be thrown out and probably told to never come back. Instead, Uber and Lyft allow us be treated that way! Just because we signed up to deal with people does not give them the right to treat us the way some of them do. I don't know of any other job that has such a little support system for the foundation of their business


So you think that lets say a cashier that works for a supermarket is more tolerant of obnoxious patrons on the checkout line because their employer adheres to the guidelines of the Labor Board and has workers comp? I don't think any employees of a company ever had a conversation that said.."Hey did you hear what that last guy said to me, what an obnoxious jerk that guy was, but I am more tolerant of that horrible behavior because, well at least we have the labor board and workers comp" That's like saying if someone is a multimillionaire they would always be happy and never have any problems. As the saying goes, the grass isn't always greener....Being an employee doesn't necessarily guarantee a minimum wage. Car sales people are employees and work on total commission, no sale, no money, they compete with 9 other sale people on the floor. Their paycheck is different every week and if they don't have any money coming in that week, because they are there at the dealership, the dealership has to pay them something so they get a draw towards future commission meaning the dealership pays them a certain amount and when their commission comes in, the dealership takes back that money they laid out. Every big company will always have more leeway for unruly customers than they will for their employees, there is a reason that the saying "the customer is always right" exists. Patrons treat employees like crap all the time and companies and management smile because in this day and age especially, 1 bad review online can hurt a business. Again, this is what we signed up for and no it doesn't give them the right to treat us like crap but people suck and the reality is that some people are just mean, obnoxious, disrespectful jerks and if you can't come to terms with that, you will be miserable in this type of job. Like I said, the nonsense on this thread is astounding but if someone is comfortable with giving up, say 30% or possibly more of the opportunities to make money because a pax rating isn't up to par by their standards even with knowing how flawed the rating system is, more power to them. Just don't complain about not making any money.


----------



## Bluto1899 (Aug 24, 2018)

jazzapt said:


> I once had a pax tell me he had a friend who was booted from Uber as a pax. He said his friend is a certified jacka$$ and he knows it. He said his rating got as low as 3.2 then soon after he got nixed.


Let that be a lesson to other Pax. If your friend is an s$$, don't share a ride under your account. It's your rating that takes the hit.


----------



## CC SalesVP (Oct 24, 2017)

Rather than focusing on passenger ratings, you should focus on owning your performance and adding value at every turn. That is the only way you can earn mad benjamins on a consistent, long-term basis.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

NateNYC said:


> I just joined this forum today but I've been driving UBER in NYC since April 2016 so I have some experience.
> 
> I see some on this forum say that their rating doesn't matter unless if falls below 4.60. I currently have a rating of 4.96 and had a rating of 4.98. That's a pretty good rating but it gets me nothing but bragging rights when a Pax(new term for me) notices it.
> 
> ...


Lucky you! Here in Chicago we don't get to see the pax ratings.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

SatMan said:


> Lucky you! Here in Chicago we don't get to see the pax ratings.


True. I wonder why they won't show pax ratings in Chicago?


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Nonya busy said:


> True. I wonder why they won't show pax ratings in Chicago?


it's a city regulation thing I believe.


----------



## Peterjay303 (Aug 28, 2018)

I’d never really paid attention to pax ratings, just declined any shared/poo rides and took any x or better rides.

Today I was watching and got a pax rated 4.5 even. Fun convo, pleasant, he was from out of town going to airport. Dunno if he tipped yet but either way I see no reason why he was lowly rated. 

Personally I’ve almost never bothered to actually rate pax. I’ve got just over 1k rides now still sorta new at this. I’ve probably actually rated 3 people, all 1 Star.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Peterjay303 said:


> Personally I've almost never bothered to actually rate pax. I've got just over 1k rides now still sorta new at this. I've probably actually rated 3 people, all 1 Star.


then you must not be a real driver.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

Back when I was a newer driver, I picked up a 3.8 pax. I was in the airport queue and was tired of waiting. I braved myself as a mousey looking woman got in. I killed her with kindness. Helped her with luggages, queried if temperature was okay, if this was her preferred route. No problems whatsoever did we have. Bid her good day and she thanked me so much for the ride. I can’t recall if she tipped but I gave her a good rating hoping to help her rating.

Sure I wanted to know why her rating was so low but I don’t think it’s a thing to ask. Normally they show you. But to be so bad maybe she had one bad ride, gave a ride to a friend-they were jerks, kept someone waiting, got sick in car perhaps she was a complete asshole on many rides but was okay today and maybe she’d be a better rider in the future.

Having said that what do you do for people that get rides for others- doctor gets ride for patient-pax is crazy, girl gets ride for boyfriend- he made you wait, asked for stop, had phone conversation, yelling and cursing in car- does she suffer more via her rating. What about mom who calls and asks you to pick up her adult son, who is a complete asshole once inside. What do you do?


----------



## Peterjay303 (Aug 28, 2018)

Lol how often do you actually downrate people


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> True. I wonder why they won't show pax ratings in Chicago?


too much discrimination. Chicago is like a potluck dinner....You never know what your going to get.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

KenLV said:


> A rider who doesn't tip is *not* a 5* rider





jlong105 said:


> Does that mean a driver who doesn't offer water, mints and party favors is not a 5* driver?


I meant exactly what I said.

And, also as I said...


KenLV said:


> *Don't forget, Dara agrees...*
> *https://www.cnbc.com/2018/01/23/ube...to-get-a-great-rating-on-uber--give-tips.html*


Riders don't like it?
Take it up with the boss.



Jennyma said:


> Having said that what do you do for people that get rides for others-


Bad riders are the account holder's responsibility. Be they get sick, make a mess, behave badly, damage your car, are racist pricks, assault the driver, steal from a driver, try to have sex in your car, etc...

It doesn't matter what they do, it's on the account holder for letting sh!tty people use their account.

Likewise, if you're a 4.8 rider but you send me to pickup your mom who is a 5.0 rider, you benefit. Heck maybe, you're actually a 4.0 paxhole but you send cars for your super nice mom so often that Uber has you as a 4.8.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

I picked up a 2.0 rated passenger one time out of morbid curiosity. First I asked her if she had any problems with previous drivers or negative experiences and she said no. So then I said well if you didn’t know your rating is really low for some reason. She then started crying and couldn’t believe she had such a low rating. I explained to her about the flaws of the rating system and to not take it personally and how with a few more rides she will be back up in the high 4.x area. 

I can’t believe how fragile some people are out there


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> I picked up a 2.0 rated passenger one time out of morbid curiosity. First I asked her if she had any problems with previous drivers or negative experiences and she said no. So then I said well if you didn't know your rating is really low for some reason. She then started crying and couldn't believe she had such a low rating. I explained to her about the flaws of the rating system and to not take it personally and how with a few more rides she will be back up in the high 4.x area.
> 
> I can't believe how fragile some people are out there


Yep! curiosity killed the cat!!!

But, if the cat had a G19?!? welllll


----------



## UberFizzle (Sep 16, 2014)

henrygates said:


> Honestly I think 4.50 is way too generous. I wouldn't pick up anyone under 4.8.
> 
> Think about the pax you rate after the trip. No issues, you just slide complete and give them that 5 star and move on. The pax must be seriously messed up to get anything less than a 5.


Agreed. I used to use 4.7 as my threshold, but lately, I've tried to just stick with 4.8 and higher. My selectiveness is reflected in my acceptance rate. If you're below 4.7, there's probably a reason for it whether it was your fault or not. Either way, I'm not interested in finding out why it's so low.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

mbd said:


> why do passengers have low ratings
> 1. Stink factor
> 2. Tip factor
> 3. Bad attitude
> ...


4. Make you wait, whether initially or at stops.

I don't downrate often but the putz who comes out 3 seconds before the 5 minutes is up and goes 1.5 miles then changes the destination to return home and has me wait while they "pick up a few things" is getting downrated by me. This happened twice this summer.


----------



## Panjnyguy (Aug 28, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Had this 3.67 just last night.
> Young couple from Ireland. Nicest people you'll ever meet.
> View attachment 255595
> 
> ...


Hell no ,, 4.5 or better,


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

goneubering said:


> I've had two riders rated at 4.2 that were perfectly fine. I think some drivers were rating too low for riders who don't tip. Hopefully that habit has died out.


No, it's still alive and well. I personally rate everyone that doesn't do cash tip but is otherwise pleasant 4 stars. Every now and then I'll rate a person 5 stars without tip if the person makes my day. Most people pray to their phone god but every now and then I'll get a good conversation and that's good enough.



Solid 5 said:


> I have heard of drivers who will downrate passengers who sit in the front seat but don't talk. To me, that's moronic.
> 
> I have had low rated passengers....around the 4.5-4.6 level.....be perfectly fine, courteous, talkative but not over-annoying, not smelly, on time arriving. How they got that low rated would baffle me.



They don't offer cash tip
They are going far
They weren't going far
They make an innocent off comment that irks the driver
They had others riding with them.
Late night adventure aka throw up
Made the driver sit in traffic
Made the driver wait before
Just because they were pleasant to you doesn't mean they were pleasant to others. I've had 5 star pax that cash tip that should be rated Lower because of their attitude. I've had low rated pax that should be rated higher but other drivers felt entitled. Ive noticed this is a thing with people going far from the airport. Some drivers feel they should be paid to go back to their zone.

Every driver feels different. For example, some drivers may or care about PDA but I'll one star for that.



JesusisLord777 said:


> I will add a caveat though. . and say that I do think that low rated Lyft passengers are much more likely to be a problem than Uber passengers.
> 
> Lyft rounds off the rating to the nearest 0.5 so a 4.8 passenger could actually be a 4.75.
> 
> Also it's been my experience that low rated lyft passengers usually earn their low rating .


Lyft pax in general are problematic compared to Uber ones. From my experience, they make false allegations more often, they expect more from you (water, mints, trunk loaded, etc), they try to control you (backseat driving). I will give them this, Lyft pax are more likely to tip.

The other issue with Lyft is that they now allow drivers to rate later, but it's super easy to forget and you have a 24 hour window to do it.


----------



## The Angels (Aug 12, 2018)

henrygates said:


> Honestly I think 4.50 is way too generous. I wouldn't pick up anyone under 4.8.
> 
> Think about the pax you rate after the trip. No issues, you just slide complete and give them that 5 star and move on. The pax must be seriously messed up to get anything less than a 5.


I'm new here, but some drivers here consider me a softy or pushover because I give 5 stars for no issues. Some drivers here believe in giving below 5 stars if they don't tip -- which makes no sense since you can't see if they tipped until after you rated them. Then one guy here said he demands they tip him during the ride. Some of the drivers here are apparently assholes as well.

My criteria for giving riders 5 stars -- behave, and don't be an asshole. That's it.



3.75 said:


> No, it's still alive and well. I personally rate everyone that doesn't do cash tip but is otherwise pleasant 4 stars.


Wait, if someone gives you an electronic tip, even if a nice tip (50% or higher), you'd still 4-star them because the tip wasn't in cash?

I actually prefer electronic tips over cash tips.

It's 2018. Electronic tips and e-transactions are commonplace, you dinosaurs.


----------



## screenordie (Aug 22, 2018)

Nothing less than 4.8 in years & half the 5s are now previously banned or minors an a new anonymous account so gotta screen those too.

Don't really have behavior issues really dont care.

4.8 or less 10% chance at tip

4.8-4.9 its about 40%

so 30+% chance at $5-20+an hour by avoiding the people i know most likely wont tip

pings are plentiful & theres enough drivers that dont respect themselves that will fail 96% of the time by design to pass em off to.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

The Angels said:


> Some drivers here believe in giving below 5 stars if they don't tip -- which makes no sense since you can't see if they tipped until after you rated them.


You can. Use 2 phones.


----------



## screenordie (Aug 22, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> You can. Use 2 phones.


& you can tell they didn't CASH tip, appreciate the thought but not interested in splitting half your tip with uncle sam

no cash tip, didn't go 10+ miles has been an automatic 1 star for 3+ years & un pair request with support, i never want to share oxygen with these types again & a friendly heads up to future drivers they have a pos on the other end


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Ziggy said:


> Pax ratings mean nothing. I know a pax that has 3 accounts- 1 for him, 1 for his dog, and 1 for his cat. Uber & Lyft don't verify pax accounts as long as the credit card is valid a pax can create an additional account whenever they want


Several pax i've Picked up have "DUP" at the end of their name. Gonna start watching if these are shiny new 5* accounts



Daisey77 said:


> I'm not usually one to discriminate on ratings. Oftentimes I find my Select passengers have a lower rating on average than my X passengers. which I don't understand. They've all been great. However, on the flip side, we have all had a passenger who we felt unfairly rated us and we can lose our job because of low ratings. Passengers have the right to not accept a ride from a driver with a low rating, just as we have the right to not accept a request with a low rating. Initially the passengers were held to the same rating standard as us drivers. So Uber and Lyft set the parameters themselves. Obviously it sounds like they don't follow their own policy anymore but no one should be made to feel guilty for not accepting passengers with low ratings. Do you think Uber and Lyft bat an eye when they deactivate us for falling below 4.5? No! In the end, no one is looking out for us drivers besides ourselves. I don't see the harm in drivers having a rating threshold for passengers. In all reality, it really doesn't have a negative impact on the passenger. Uber and Lyft are not going to deactivate them and there's always some driver that's going to take them. Bottom line is, the passenger is going to get picked up and the driver needs to watch their own back in regards to job security.


I agree that Uber will not deactivate the pax for rating

In fact, this is the reason Uber changed to a 500 ride average from the former 100 rides. They claimed ratings protection while the misguided policy leaders to a poisonous pax culture.

My suspicions will be confirmed when they change the rides to 501+


----------



## viren007 (Jun 19, 2018)

Haha this is so funny. 

I just posted a thread the other day in Toronto sub section about how unjust Uber's rating is for drivers and the only way we can get attention from the "machine" that uber is - rating every pax at 4 or lower (unless ofcourse exceptional experience happens then 5) and I see this thread on the front page. 

I'm very new (2 weeks into Uber) -some drivers have absolutely pampered their pax.
Twice pax have entered the vehicle and first question was "do you have an aux"- "can I connect to your bluetooth".

Now, I said "no sorry, this is a pool there would be other pax in the car, had it been Uber x then sure"

Why would you let consumers play music filled with obscene profanities play on your speakers whilst other pax present? The other pax in return if gets offended will end up giving me 1 star and we all know how drivers pay the price for ratings. 

My suggestion is rate everyone and I mean EVERYONE 4 stars or lower unless something exceptional with the pax- when the machine detects/ overall drop in ratings - pax and drivers- they will call in tech/programmers to develop a fix. Slow but surely it should/would work.


----------



## Monkchoi (Feb 2, 2016)

NateNYC said:


> I just joined this forum today but I've been driving UBER in NYC since April 2016 so I have some experience.
> 
> I see some on this forum say that their rating doesn't matter unless if falls below 4.60. I currently have a rating of 4.96 and had a rating of 4.98. That's a pretty good rating but it gets me nothing but bragging rights when a Pax(new term for me) notices it.
> 
> ...





NateNYC said:


> I just joined this forum today but I've been driving UBER in NYC since April 2016 so I have some experience.
> 
> I see some on this forum say that their rating doesn't matter unless if falls below 4.60. I currently have a rating of 4.96 and had a rating of 4.98. That's a pretty good rating but it gets me nothing but bragging rights when a Pax(new term for me) notices it.
> 
> ...


Nate, On the flip side, based upon my personal experiences. 5.0 pax could be new riders, Very good tippers, or good conversationalist who works hard to avoid tipping. Also, a pax that promises to tip on the app after a ride gets a low rating from me. They never do and it's a cheap scheme to get a 5 star rating. That's just my personal experience. In regards to a subpar rating pax, just ban together and not pick these fools up. The added stress and drama associated with these riders are not worth the pittance you'd receive Uber.



Cdub2k said:


> It had to be about 3 months ago. It was late at night it was a slow night. I was in a remote area of town where I dropped someone off at. I get a ping which surprised me but the guy had a low rating. I said screw it Im gonna roll the dice and head on over there.
> 
> So I pull up to the address and wait. Around the 3 minute mark I call him to verify did he still need a ride or not and he said yes and that he'll be right out. 5 minutes go by and he finally comes out. He comes out and instead of walking to my car he goes into his car to look for something. 2 or so minutes go by and I guess he found what he was looking for and then he finally decides to start walking toward my car. It was at that exact moment that I cancelled on his A$& and drove off with nun CANX Fee. I was waiting for that perfect moment.


My "rider isn't here" passenger was sitting on porch kissing his girl during the countdown. Loved the look on their face when I drove off and yelled "Hey!!"



goneubering said:


> I've had two riders rated at 4.2 that were perfectly fine. I think some drivers were rating too low for riders who don't tip. Hopefully that habit has died out.


I don't understand how drivers rate riders low for not tipping when the driver has to rate riders first after the ride is over. Unless we're talking about cash tips.



Christinebitg said:


> I've had a number of people tip on those short rides. It's usually only a buck or two, but it certainly makes me feel better about it.
> 
> Now to be honest, those people are still the minority. But a couple of them in a row improves my attitude significantly.
> 
> Christine


I don't mind the short trips. I do mind if it's a aux cord or phone charger or music choice request for a 5 minute ride. STFU and let me take you a couple of miles down the rode to earn my $2.85.



Chicago Rio said:


> Guys you realize that not every pax is frequent user and if they have say 10 rides and got 5 5stars and 5 4stars they would have a 4.5 rating. You win some you lose some.


So if a driver gives 10 to 20 rides a day and a rider takes 1 to 2 rides a day. Low ratings hurts riders more. .



SoFlaDriver said:


> I had a daughter shove her obese and insanely drunken mother into my car and tell me it's just around the block and please make sure she doesn't forget her bag. The woman was babbling incoherently and loudly shouting out directions that I didn't need telling me to turn the music up the whole way. Couldn't get her out of my car fast enough when we got to her busted-up old mobile home. A $2.89 trip. Was all prepared to one-star that daughter for dumping her problems on me but she added a $9 tip.
> 
> 5 stars. Money talks.


Similar story. Pax compensated me for his friends bad behavior. His friend kept insisting on rerouting the trip to an IHOP. Got nasty when I refused and I had another ping request.



Bluto1899 said:


> Let that be a lesson to other Pax. If your friend is an s$$, don't share a ride under your account. It's your rating that takes the hit.


So True! Most obnoxious ones are the non paying pax and they know this!


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

The Angels said:


> It's 2018. Electronic tips and e-transactions are commonplace, you dinosaurs.


We accept Electronic tips just prefer cash. That makes us intelligent not dinosaurs. If a pax asked 100 drivers if they wanted a five dollar bill or five dollar tip via the uber app, 99 would take the cash. You would be the only one checking the app every 5 minutes only to be disappointed.

Also I have been to several stores and gas stations that offer a cash discount. I have never been to a store that charges the cash customer more, are those business owners all dinosaurs? I'd rather have the cash so when I visit said store I can pay the lower cash price.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

viren007 said:


> Haha this is so funny.
> 
> I just posted a thread the other day in Toronto sub section about how unjust Uber's rating is for drivers and the only way we can get attention from the "machine" that uber is - rating every pax at 4 or lower (unless ofcourse exceptional experience happens then 5) and I see this thread on the front page.
> 
> ...


Problem i notice whenever i give bad rating my rating goes down as well. Also pax know what we gave them just like we know which pax gave us a 1 star.


----------



## zombieguy (May 22, 2015)

screenordie said:


> & you can tell they didn't CASH tip, appreciate the thought but not interested in splitting half your tip with uncle sam
> 
> no cash tip, didn't go 10+ miles has been an automatic 1 star for 3+ years & un pair request with support, i never want to share oxygen with these types again & a friendly heads up to future drivers they have a pos on the other end


Simply laughable and now we know why passenger ratings don't actually reflect the passenger....


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

The Angels said:


> Wait, if someone gives you an electronic tip, even if a nice tip (50% or higher), you'd still 4-star them because the tip wasn't in cash?


That's because they want to break the law by not paying taxes on it.

Sure, go for it, guys. But it's still illegal.

Christine


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> That's because they want to break the law by not paying taxes on it.


That's not the main reason most prefer a cash tip. I have done extensive research and here is what I found:

100% of the time someone hands me a cash tip, I get a tip.

When someone says I'll tip you in the app I dont get a tip 100% of the time.

I just play the odds and they say, "Take the cash".


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

4.5 is my limit, I wont even mess with you. but man some of you people on here are straight up a$$holes. I wouldn't rate someone low if they didn't tip. who cares if they dont tip?


----------



## screenordie (Aug 22, 2018)

zombieguy said:


> Simply laughable and now we know why passenger ratings don't actually reflect the passenger....


all i need to know about a passenger is do they tip? lmao they can smoke, smoke weed,drink, blast music, talk loud, tell racist fat gay jokes, politics whatever just leave it like you left it & be safe appreciate it....

extra $5-20 an hour, yes 20s are normal, but 10s are average & these are on top of $60 they paying uber, but those 4.7s or less going round the block zilch most times go figure, i target business professional types not people who don't even know what a cab is for(hint not to take you to work, mall, shopping, partying...(unless vacationing)

Only laughable once, I dont drive anyone for free more than once & not tipping a cab driver is disgusting.

Uber & rider stealing from strangers they know what they doing, thats why they in the 4.7s or got so low half of em starting over with 5stars for the 5th time & an anonymous name

if you cant give your chauffeur/private driver $5 cash for delivering thousands of pounds including a couple hundred of yours safely in one piece, you cant afford a chauffeur/private driver. be a big boy & buy a car, something a 16 year old can save for in 3 months or find a friend/family member that could use $10 like we did as teenagers in the early 90s cuz i dont know what this $2-6 nonsense is

i dont entertain it
1971 minimum fares
1965-1985 per mile/minute rates

& you cant tip $5 ? lmao

funny thing

if 90+% tipped $5 like they do for a 3 pound pizza ir a 2 pound bottle/plate ubers illegal wages wouldn't even be an issue

thin line between profit & loss

$5-$100 extra per day on 1-20 trips adds up, hey it actually pays for gas & even then some maybe a whole meal if something in the car dont break lol

this is customary, proper upbringing here, in 1954 brutus was stealing popeyes fares because at 1:53 "that rubes a healthy tipper"
nothing funny about uber trying to pay the same wages or "customers" treating labor how they do.

1stars mean nothing to riders any murderer, rapist, felon, robber, drug dealear, prostitute, multiple dui having citizen can be 5 stars & repeat for infinity some idiot will pick them up, be a human loss leader eventually fail, the rider repeats till it starts taking too long for idiots to come get them, interesting cycle.

1 thing i know if you're in 4.7s or lowers its a huuuuge indicator you no carry cash so me no carry you

my only care is being paid & making it home alive for that i deserve 5 things off a dollar menu ; ) not that i eat that poison but a nice fat J its all the same


----------



## Monkchoi (Feb 2, 2016)

Nonya busy said:


> Problem i notice whenever i give bad rating my rating goes down as well. Also pax know what we gave them just like we know which pax gave us a 1 star.


 How do we know which pax gave us a low rating? Is that the upgraded Uber app?


----------



## screenordie (Aug 22, 2018)

Monkchoi said:


> How do we know which pax gave us a low rating? Is that the upgraded Uber app?


if you do 5+ rides a day its going to be hard if not impossible to know, they can rate whenever you have to do it before next trip

if less you can pretty much figure it out

gotta find a code you comfortable with & stick to it its not personal its business 5 stars arw for long rides & cash tippers, than deduct however you feel

ive never had more than 1 -1star outta 100 rides so it shouldn't matter if once you get over 500 rides, sittin on 4 in 500 & earned & know each one lol, ive given literally hundreds of 1stars so for the most part they dont rate spite it's gotta be safety or smell, or you spoke truth into their world


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Nonya busy said:


> Problem i notice whenever i give bad rating my rating goes down as well. Also pax know what we gave them just like we know which pax gave us a 1 star.


In my Market, passengers can't see a change in their rating until they have rated us or until that time period has expired to rate us. This is to prevent retaliatory ratings. Drivers and passengers also can no longer change a rating for the same reason


----------



## Monkchoi (Feb 2, 2016)

screenordie said:


> if you do 5+ rides a day its going to be hard if not impossible to know, they can rate whenever you have to do it before next trip
> 
> if less you can pretty much figure it out
> 
> ...


Man, you had my hopes up. I thought Uber added that feature. Would really liked to tie a 1 star rating pax to a location. J/k.


----------



## zombieguy (May 22, 2015)

screenordie said:


> all i need to know about a passenger is do they tip? lmao they can smoke, smoke weed,drink, blast music, talk loud, tell racist fat gay jokes, politics whatever just leave it like you left it & be safe appreciate it....
> 
> extra $5-20 an hour, yes 20s are normal, but 10s are average & these are on top of $60 they paying uber, but those 4.7s or less going round the block zilch most times go figure, i target business professional types not people who don't even know what a cab is for(hint not to take you to work, mall, shopping, partying...(unless vacationing)
> 
> ...


A lot of words that say absolutely nothing....even more laughable


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

NateNYC said:


> I just joined this forum today but I've been driving UBER in NYC since April 2016 so I have some experience.
> 
> I see some on this forum say that their rating doesn't matter unless if falls below 4.60. I currently have a rating of 4.96 and had a rating of 4.98. That's a pretty good rating but it gets me nothing but bragging rights when a Pax(new term for me) notices it.
> 
> ...


When I did BLACK/SUV my rating cutoffs were as follows:
BLACK/SUV: 4.4 or higher (A lot of BLACK/SUV riders come from NYC/SF where drivers use 4 star ratings for no cash tips, this improved with in app tipping)
Select: 4.6 or higher, after 10pm 4.7 or higher
X/XL: 4.8 or higher, after 10pm 4.9 or higher
Yes I would do X for rematches since higher service levels it rarely rematches or if I had an appointment and use DF. This limit also applied to surges.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Steve appleby said:


> who cares if they dont tip?


I care. Let me ask you this, if uber sent you multiple pings at the same time one had a prearranged tip of $20 and the others had "no tip" in bold letters, what ping would you accept?

Now obviously uber is not doing this for us so stars are our best tool to let other drivers know about the possibility of a tip.


----------



## dave_guy (Aug 2, 2017)

henrygates said:


> Honestly I think 4.50 is way too generous. I wouldn't pick up anyone under 4.8.
> 
> Think about the pax you rate after the trip. No issues, you just slide complete and give them that 5 star and move on. The pax must be seriously messed up to get anything less than a 5.


Agreed...Never an issue with a high rated rider, plus they will rate you well....slam dunk



Latekick said:


> I NEVER talk about a passengers rating with them in fear they retaliate against me. Who knows what goes on in those minds. I have taken a few low rated passengers to make my quest but agree the rating USUALLY matches the rider. I also am the BIGGEST 5.0 buster in UBER. unless THE pax hands me a big cash tip or sings and dances... That 5.0 pax gets a 3 star from me. Too many 5.0 riders around..... fake news.


Agreed....


----------



## The Angels (Aug 12, 2018)

Bbonez said:


> I care. Let me ask you this, if uber sent you multiple pings at the same time one had a prearranged tip of $20 and the others had "no tip" in bold letters, what ping would you accept?
> 
> Now obviously uber is not doing this for us so stars are our best tool to let other drivers know about the possibility of a tip.


Obviously we'd take whichever brought in more money, but that scenario is hypothetical & based on hindsight. In the current reality, we like tips but I'm not furious about it if they don't tip. I still got paid.

I'm just amazed that some of you drivers here are so worked up about tips that some of you are handing out 1 stars or so to a perfectly nice, behaving, respectful passenger because they didn't tip. The most anal-retentive driver on here posted that he has a sign in the back demanding that they tip him before the ride is over (otherwise they get less than 5 stars). One idiot control-freak of a driver on this thread even said that he hands out 1 stars for electronic tipping, then he calls Uber support and requests to not be paired with that person again. I hope he's trolling. He's blaming passengers for utilizing a feature on the Uber app. Does any of that sound perfectly normal to you, or can you see how that's going overboard?


----------



## Mr Jinx (Jan 20, 2018)

NateNYC said:


> I just joined this forum today but I've been driving UBER in NYC since April 2016 so I have some experience.
> 
> I see some on this forum say that their rating doesn't matter unless if falls below 4.60. I currently have a rating of 4.96 and had a rating of 4.98. That's a pretty good rating but it gets me nothing but bragging rights when a Pax(new term for me) notices it.
> 
> ...


In Chicago uber doesn't show you the rating! It is BS


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Mr Jinx said:


> In Chicago uber doesn't show you the rating! It is BS


That is just crazy to me! Do the passengers get to see your ratings?


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

The Angels said:


> I'm just amazed that some of you drivers here are so worked up about tips





Christinebitg said:


> That's because they want to break the law by not paying taxes on it.





Steve appleby said:


> who cares if they dont tip?


*Without tips*, UberX/Pool/Regular Lyft/Shared is a *less than* minimum wage job.

Why in the world would we get "worked up" about that?

So yeah, no tip, no 5 stars.

No *cash tip* in Uber?
You've got until my next ping when the screen changes and *Uber forces me to rate you now*.

Lyft you have about 24 hours to in app tip.

*Why the focus on cash tips*?

That's the only tip I'm positive the rider gave...

"I'll take care of you in the app."

"I'll pull out."

"The check is in the mail."

"Of course I Love you. Now take off your panties."

"I'll have the rent on Friday."

"I've never done *this* before."

Are some of the worlds most common lies.

It's all fine if you want to lie to yourself about this, but that's on you.

Me? I'm with Uber's CEO on this: '_You don't want to be rated badly? TIP YOUR DRIVER!_'
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/01/23/ube...to-get-a-great-rating-on-uber--give-tips.html

*The only way I know for certain that you've tipped me is if you lay cash in my hand or tip in app before we part ways.*


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Peterjay303 said:


> I'd never really paid attention to pax ratings, just declined any shared/poo rides and took any x or better rides.
> 
> Today I was watching and got a pax rated 4.5 even. Fun convo, pleasant, he was from out of town going to airport. Dunno if he tipped yet but either way I see no reason why he was lowly rated.
> 
> Personally I've almost never bothered to actually rate pax. I've got just over 1k rides now still sorta new at this. I've probably actually rated 3 people, all 1 Star.


How did you manage to not rate your pax?


----------



## Highland Hauler (May 1, 2018)

Wow i wish i could be as picky as you guys. I look at two main things when calls ping: time/distance to pickup and surge. I rarely notice the rider rating. When i do see a low one I'm usually curious. I only handed out one rating of 1 when a pax groped me while i was driving. Uber support called me and took my verbal report and said they would irradicate the customer. It was a secondary rider who did the groping, but they held the account holder accountable. I give 2s and 3s for those i don't want to see again. But failure to tip is never a reason. Only about 20% of pax in this area tip, and only about 20% of tips are cash. Most are through the ap after it's too late to change ratings anyway. 97% of my pax get a 5. For one thing, I'm likely to pick them up over and over again. Some of my pax I've had 4 or more times in 900 rides I've given. It's a small community and i can't be downrating for no good reason. They'd remember and downrate me the next time i pick them up.


----------



## Peterjay303 (Aug 28, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> How did you manage to not rate your pax?


As in on Uber I'd just swipe right and just sorta go on living my life.

Lyft auto rates 5 stars so it'd take a lil effort to go in and rate em.

I mean idk pax annoy me a lot but then they are out of the car and whatever. Unless they piss me off I'm not gonna bother down rating


----------



## Deldriver (Aug 31, 2018)

henrygates said:


> Honestly I think 4.50 is way too generous. I wouldn't pick up anyone under 4.8.
> 
> Think about the pax you rate after the trip. No issues, you just slide complete and give them that 5 star and move on. The pax must be seriously messed up to get anything less than a 5.


----------



## zombieguy (May 22, 2015)

KenLV said:


> *Without tips*, UberX/Pool/Regular Lyft/Shared is a *less than* minimum wage job.
> 
> Why in the world would we get "worked up" about that?
> 
> ...


How big is the gun to your head that keeps you driving for minimum wage?


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Monkchoi said:


> How do we know which pax gave us a low rating? Is that the upgraded Uber app?


- When you get the person who wants you to speed to because they're late and you don't, gauranteed 1 star.

- When someone wants to stop and Mcdonalds and you say no, probablly one star.

- When you get the group that wants to stuff 7 pax in a vehicle that supports 4 pax and you say you will only take 4. 1 star

- When you kick someone out for pissing you off. 1 star

- When you get fed up and express how you really feel. 1 star.

*Also, I believe uber/lyft punishes your ratings when you give a 1 star to a pax. I beleive they have it set in the algorithm. That's just based off experience.*


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

zombieguy said:


> How big is the gun to your head that keeps you driving for minimum wage?


Who me?

I don't drive for minimum wage.

Who said that I drive for minimum wage?

Not even close.

On this thread alone, I've stated several times that I'm choosy with which rides I accept; this results in me earning considerably more than minimum wage.

Please, pay attention.


----------



## Sub Guy (Sep 22, 2016)

dnlbaboof said:


> i love how they auto add low rated riders putting the drivers life at risk


You can turn off the auto accept in the app and get a regular ping in the middle of your current ride that you accept or no thanks just like you would if you were idle when the request came in.


----------



## The Angels (Aug 12, 2018)

KenLV said:


> *Without tips*, UberX/Pool/Regular Lyft/Shared is a *less than* minimum wage job.


I'm not sure where you get your stats from, but usually at a minimum you can make at least $15 an hour, on average I make in the $20's, and depending on surges/drive times, you can make like $60+ an hour -- without tips.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

The Angels said:


> you can make like $60+ an hour


KenLV's statistics are a lot more realistic the statement you made.


----------



## zombieguy (May 22, 2015)

KenLV said:


> *Without tips*, UberX/Pool/Regular Lyft/Shared is a *less than* minimum wage job.
> 
> Why in the world would we get "worked up" about that?
> 
> So yeah, no tip, no 5 stars.





KenLV said:


> Who me?
> 
> I don't drive for minimum wage.
> 
> ...


Oh wait you didn't say that?  let me quote it again...."*Without tips*, UberX/Pool/Regular Lyft/Shared is a *less than* minimum wage job." So you are saying unless you get a tip its *less than* minimum wage and there is no way you get a tip on every ride, and no way to tell when you will get a tip no matter what nonsense you have convinced yourself that you can tell by pax ratings therefore you must believe you are driving for minimum wage. Your words, not mine. You talk like you are getting a $5 tip every trip, impossible, you are lucky if you get a $1 so over the course of lets say a week and you do (being generous) 40 trips and 25% tip (again being generous) at lets say an average of $2.50. Another $25 to your week on average, maybe more , maybe less. Not exactly breaking the bank.

The drivers on this forum have much worse entitlement issues than the worst passengers and this thread alone proves that. I hear horror stories all the time from passengers about all these drivers with piece of junk dirty cars, bad attitudes, calling ahead and cancelling, and just overall rudeness and judging by the threads on this forum and the ridiculous advice I see doled out on a daily basis, it figures.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

zombieguy said:


> you are lucky if you get a $1 so over the course of lets say a week and you do (being generous) 40 trips


Are you saying 40 trips a week is a lot? I did 27 trips and 2 deliveries on my last 9 hour shift.


----------



## Chicago Rio (Oct 26, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> I would imagine a different attitude from some riders lol like tips, baking cookies for drivers a plate of Turkey on Thanksgiving lol
> 
> Also some people who are the generous type that pay for ubers often get dinged for ahole friends, it's a case by case basis
> 
> ...


I agree the longer I drive the more jaded I become and small pax irritations that may not bother me earlier gets downrated later.


----------



## Pookie (Jun 22, 2018)

As a female driver, I only take 4.85 and up. Yes, I limit myself, but I don’t tolerate too many jerks. It is working so far.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

zombieguy said:


> Oh wait you didn't say that? let me quote it again...."*Without tips*, UberX/Pool/Regular Lyft/Shared is a *less than* minimum wage job." So you are saying unless you get a tip its *less than* minimum wage and there is no way you get a tip on every ride, and no way to tell when you will get a tip no matter what nonsense you have convinced yourself that you can tell by pax ratings therefore you must believe you are driving for minimum wage. Your words, not mine.


See below for the MIT study findings which show that yes, for the majority of drivers, this is a less than minimum wage job.
I'm not in the majority.
So yeah, as I said, *I don't drive for minimum wage*.
I net well over min wage - before tipping - because I screen my rides.

If you're happy taking every ping that comes your way (including the rides you actually lose money on) and, like the majority of drivers, end up netting less than minimum wage, have at it.
I'll continue to do my best to make sure I'm in the minority and my rides remain profitable.



zombieguy said:


> You talk like you are getting a $5 tip every trip, impossible, you are lucky if you get a $1 so over the course of lets say a week and you do (being generous) 40 trips and 25% tip (again being generous) at lets say an average of $2.50. Another $25 to your week on average, maybe more , maybe less. Not exactly breaking the bank.


Dang, if you think those are "generous" numbers, that really sucks for you.
I'm sorry you don't get tipped well - I'm sure IRL you're a nice fellow, so I can't possibly understand why you would be tipped so poorly.
I'm not however sorry that I *do *get tipped.

For a weekend, I'll see between $100 and $150 in tips for about 35-45 rides.
For example, last week, in app $77.80 and $83 cash tips = $160.80 (not including kickbacks) and did I 46 rides (plus 17 cancels for another $68.75).
So yeah, the tips aren't "breaking the bank", but they sure do help - adding between $4-$7/hr.

So, going by your numbers vs. mine, I guess my "nonsense" that I can screen for better paying rides does in fact work.



zombieguy said:


> The drivers on this forum have much worse entitlement issues than the worst passengers and this thread alone proves that.


Yeah, all this "entitlement" - like thinking that the majority of drivers are "entitled" to earn more than min wage.
What a bunch of entitled fuxs we are.



The Angels said:


> I'm not sure where you get your stats from, but usually at a minimum you can make at least $15 an hour, on average I make in the $20's, and depending on surges/drive times, you can make like $60+ an hour -- without tips.


There's a bunch of studies to be found, but going with the MIT one and *even using the methodologies recommended by Uber's chief economist*, at least *41% and as many as 54%* of drivers are making *less than their state's min wage* and between *4% and 8%* of drivers are actually *losing money*.

Again, this is the result *after *Uber complained and the methodology was modified.
BTW, for this study *in-app tipping is included* in "reported monthly income".

_Therefore, the numbers are even worse without tipping - *which is my point*._


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

NateNYC said:


> I just joined this forum today but I've been driving UBER in NYC since April 2016 so I have some experience.
> 
> I see some on this forum say that their rating doesn't matter unless if falls below 4.60. I currently have a rating of 4.96 and had a rating of 4.98. That's a pretty good rating but it gets me nothing but bragging rights when a Pax(new term for me) notices it.
> 
> ...


very good read.
but i have a concern. im not sure this will work anymore. Judging pickups on ratings.

I have to wonder if Uber is resetting ratings of poorly rated passengers. I am not seeing 4.5's and 4.6's anymore. Everyone is a 4.8 to 5.0

and a good chunk of these passengers ARE INDEED the 4.5 - 4.6 type of passenger.

does anyone else think Uber is resetting passenger ratings? or are the bad passengers just creating new accounts?


----------



## zombieguy (May 22, 2015)

KenLV said:


> See below for the MIT study findings which show that yes, for the majority of drivers, this is a less than minimum wage job.
> I'm not in the majority.
> So yeah, as I said, *I don't drive for minimum wage*.
> I net well over min wage - before tipping - because I screen my rides.
> ...


First, screening your rides is against Uber policy but that's OK because its in your favor hence entitled driver.

Second, you can site all the studies you want, throw out all the numbers you want but there is another consideration, the market you drive in. You are in Vegas, cash tipping would be more common. But only taking 4.8 Pax and doing that many rides and making that money? C'mon man.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

zombieguy said:


> First, screening your rides is against Uber policy but that's OK because its in your favor hence entitled driver.


Now you're just making stuff up. It is not entitlement or against Ubers policy to not pick up 1* riders, its common sense. You need to get a dictionary and look up entitlement.

Uber's policy states you cannot discriminate against a federally protected class or riders destination.


----------



## zombieguy (May 22, 2015)

Bbonez said:


> Now you're just making stuff up. It is not entitlement or against Ubers policy to not pick up 1* riders, its common sense. You need to get a dictionary and look up entitlement.
> 
> Uber's policy states you cannot discriminate against a federally protected class or riders destination.


Yes not picking up a rider based on destination is called screening which as I said is against Uber policy, that's what I was referring to. You are entitled to pick up or not pick up anyone based on rating. You are not entitled to screen riders based on destination.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

zombieguy said:


> Yes not picking up a rider based on destination is called screening which as I said is against Uber policy, that's what I was referring to. You are entitled to pick up or not pick up anyone based on rating. You are not entitled to screen riders based on destination.


I must have missed the part where someone said they were screening rides based on destination. This thread is about discrimination based on ratings, hence the title.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

The Angels said:


> I'm just amazed that some of you drivers here are so worked up about tips that some of you are handing out 1 stars or so to a perfectly nice, behaving, respectful passenger because they didn't tip. The most anal-retentive driver on here posted that he has a sign in the back demanding that they tip him before the ride is over (otherwise they get less than 5 stars). One idiot control-freak of a driver on this thread even said that he hands out 1 stars for electronic tipping, then he calls Uber support and requests to not be paired with that person again. I hope he's trolling. He's blaming passengers for utilizing a feature on the Uber app. Does any of that sound perfectly normal to you, or can you see how that's going overboard?


Don't fall for the blatant trolling.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Hagong said:


> Would you pick up this guy? It could be THE guy...
> 
> View attachment 254475


That's just Travis Kalackanick actually trying to kill off the competition, one driver at a time.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

zombieguy said:


> First, screening your rides is against Uber policy but that's OK because its in your favor hence entitled driver.





zombieguy said:


> Yes not picking up a rider based on destination is called screening which as I said is against Uber policy, that's what I was referring to.


Please, even you don't believe that load of crap.
No, no *you were not referring to destination screening* because I never said I was screening for destination.

Nice try at building strawman; did you think no one would notice?
https://yourlogicalfallacyis.com/strawman

Seriously, you just tried the same garbage here:


zombieguy said:


> How big is the gun to your head that keeps you driving for minimum wage?


And you didn't get away with it then.
Did you really think no one would pick up on the pattern?
I mean you had to know that, at the very least, I would know that I hadn't said that I screen for destination.
Bbonez is right, you're just making crap up because you've backed yourself into a corner with brilliant rebuttals like those and this...


zombieguy said:


> Second, you can site all the studies you want, throw out all the numbers you want but there is another consideration, the market you drive in. You are in Vegas, cash tipping would be more common. But only taking 4.8 Pax and doing that many rides and making that money? C'mon man.


So in this retort you argue *both* that studies which poll large numbers of drivers nationally are worthless *and* that my personal local experience is invalid.

Well done.

So the only data you'll accept is what? Your own numbers? You must be the one true Scotsman. https://yourlogicalfallacyis.com/no-true-scotsman

At this point, I'm actually a little embarrassed for you. You should stop now.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Bad passengers lose the bad ratings
Lyft - drivers rating based on the last
100 rides, so if ride number 1 was a 1 star, at 101 it is replaced... same goes for the passenger... it will not be 100 rides, maybe 20 rides or 15 rides
Uber and lyft both don't want to lose any pax, bad ratings causes driver cancellations, then pax will switch to the other company
About 6 weeks back , dropped a pax at Walmart, he had a 4.7 then few hours later , had the same pax , he has a 5.0


----------



## zombieguy (May 22, 2015)

KenLV said:


> Please, even you don't believe that load of crap.
> No, no *you were not referring to destination screening* because I never said I was screening for destination.
> 
> Nice try at building strawman; did you think no one would notice?
> ...


I was absolutely referring to destination screening. Did you think that no one would notice your out of wack tip numbers? Come in a forum and say Uber without tips is less than minimum wage, key words being *LESS THAN *and then come on to say how you make much more than minimum through the app before tips because you screen your rides, well who doesn't look at ratings, and length of time to the pick up, anyone whit half a brain does that. For you to have to point out that you screen your rides suggests you do more than just look at a rating or through your magical powers deduct that will be a great tip and a more than profitable ride, I mean you must have some voodoo magic you practice since Uber doesn't tell you the destination until you start the ride to know all this information that has garnered you *MUCH MORE* than minimum wage, so you can't just be talking about screening through ratings. When someone says they screen rides, its referring to calling to find out the destination and then cancelling when its not profitable in their eyes, not just about looking at the rating and making a decision. SOOO you can site all the studies that you want, I'm out there I know what people are like in my market, every market is different and you being in Vegas may garner more cash tips being the tourist trap it is, people have more cash and are willing to throw it around, as well as tipping in the app being on vacation in Vegas. I can't speak on a market I don't drive in and you can't speak on any other market that you're not in. But seriously, c'mon dude, those tip numbers you site are high for any market. Those studies are all flawed. Most drivers think like an employee trying to calculate an hourly wage in a job that you don't get paid by the hour and they can't take down time and give up after 3 hours and go home. Then they submit to a study that they made no money. Its like poor people who win the lottery and become instant millionaires and blow it all in 2 years. Point the finger and blame it on the system, whatever that system may be but in reality these people don't know how to manage. People who can't manage money, people who can't manage rideshare to make it profitable in any capacity. All I know is, it works for me and my threshold is about a 4.5 that can drop to a 4.35 if I'm in the mood for what may be an adventure.

Embarrassed? Me? No I'm good, You on the other hand should be embarrassed rattling off those tip numbers you claim. What's your next line, I'll be here all week folks, try the veal?


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

Pax are starting to retaliate and give drivers a low rating when we give them one. Uber's rating system is unfair that we have to immediately rate pax but they can see if their rating dropped before rating us.


----------



## The Angels (Aug 12, 2018)

UberchickATL said:


> Pax are starting to retaliate and give drivers a low rating when we give them one. Uber's rating system is unfair that we have to immediately rate pax but they can see if their rating dropped before rating us.


Someone here said riders don't get to see the rating you've given them until after they've rated you, or until after the 3-day grace period for rating is over. Is that true? That would be more fair.



Bbonez said:


> KenLV's statistics are a lot more realistic the statement you made.


I'm basing this off of when I picked up a rider during a moderately-orange surge color from the airport to Downtown. The drive was about 40 minutes or so, and I made roughly 40 dollars. And she didn't tip. That's where I get my "$60 an hour" figure from under certain conditions.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Marco Solo said:


> IME, pax with ratings below 4.7 rarely tip.


Pax with ratings above 4.7 rarely tip either.


----------



## Marco Solo (Oct 5, 2017)

Coachman said:


> Pax with ratings above 4.7 rarely tip either.


I never accept any ride below 4.7 (unless it's a 4.5 or 4.6 on my destination filter). Because I make a point of engaging with pax, I routinely get at least one tip out of every 3 rides. Many days every rider has tipped. I rarely get a day without at least one tip.

But then, I drive only mornings & afternoons. Business travelers tip almost all the time on AP runs; non-business travelers hardly ever tip.


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

KenLV said:


> *Without tips*, UberX/Pool/Regular Lyft/Shared is a *less than* minimum wage job.
> 
> Why in the world would we get "worked up" about that?
> 
> ...


well I will agree to disagree on that. I dont make minimum wage when I drive. sorry bud. I do not care if people dont tip me. stop being an entitled prick.



Bbonez said:


> I care. Let me ask you this, if uber sent you multiple pings at the same time one had a prearranged tip of $20 and the others had "no tip" in bold letters, what ping would you accept?
> 
> Now obviously uber is not doing this for us so stars are our best tool to let other drivers know about the possibility of a tip.


first off who prearranges a tip?? second off I will agree to disagree with you. I make plenty of money driving. I could careless about a stupid tip. stop being an entitled a$$hole. awwww you gunna cry and throw a hissy fit if the pax doesn't tip? awwww poor baby


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Steve appleby said:


> first off who prearranges a tip?


I believe this is how doordash is set up. U/L might need to add this feature if that guy 25 mins away ever wants to be picked up.



Steve appleby said:


> second off I will agree to disagree with you. I make plenty of money driving. I could careless about a stupid tip. stop being an entitled a$$hole. awwww you gunna cry and throw a hissy fit if the pax doesn't tip? awwww poor baby


You have this all backwards. You are the one acting like a baby. The Pax who does not tip is the entitled one not the service provider.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

My limit is 1* apparently. I don't normally even look at ratings but noticed someone had a 1 once and skipped them.
Ratings are so arbitrary and you can read on this forum some drivers are just sad miserable people who will downrate for simple things like not being on the curb waiting for you.
See pic for post titled "should I down rate front seaters?" Is that seriously a thing?


----------



## Uber_Dubler (Apr 4, 2018)

goneubering said:


> I've had two riders rated at 4.2 that were perfectly fine. I think some drivers were rating too low for riders who don't tip. Hopefully that habit has died out.


Hasn't died out with me. And anywho who says, "I'll tip on the APP " automatic one star. Sorry for the one guy out of 100 who says that and means it, but for the other 99 guys who say it and don't mean it, tough cookies."


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

kc ub'ing! said:


> She kept you waiting, ignored your texts, backseat drove and you still offered her water?!! I swear some drivers have battered wife syndrome.


I don't give water. Short rides usually don't require it.


----------



## iDriveuThrive (Sep 2, 2018)

F that noise! I use to take Über all the time, almost daily to work and sometimes home. I'm taking Über cause I don't want to walk to the bus stop and wait. So instead of the $2.50 I would pay from $12-16, considerable amount more. I'm not gonna walk and wait for Über to pick me up cause this app blows, I would text or call driver too. I know it's not his fault but it ain't mine either. Collect what you want it won't be the pax money you take, you already know Über would refund the money. If you got it, I haven't and people have canceled after I get there at times and nothing.



Uber_Dubler said:


> Hasn't died out with me. And anywho who says, "I'll tip on the APP " automatic one star. Sorry for the one guy out of 100 who says that and means it, but for the other 99 guys who say it and don't mean it, tough cookies."


Right! I've been serving a server mostly and its always the " I'll make sure we take care of you" that leave a 10/15% as they tell you how great you were... I want to ask them, if they can just write that down so I can send it to the gas company... smh


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

zombieguy said:


> I mean you must have some voodoo magic you practice since Uber doesn't tell you the destination until you start the ride to know all this information that has garnered you *MUCH MORE* than minimum wage, so you can't just be talking about screening through ratings.


I dont even live in Vegas but I am very familiar with the city. It doesn't take VooDoo to know that the chance of getting a tip is higher from a 4.8+ PAX being picked up at The Palazzo than a >4.6 PAX requesting pick up from Jerry's Nugget. The only VooDoo going on in LV is at the top of the Rio.

Also, the PAXs name alone can SCREAM "I dont tip".


----------



## iDriveuThrive (Sep 2, 2018)

zombieguy said:


> How big is the gun to your head that keeps you driving for minimum wage?


Still gotta make a living you don't know his situation. I'm only driving for ride share because I recently lost my job serving where I work for tips. I had this convo with a fellow ex coworker about how people don't have to tip. I agree they don't have to tip, and I don't have to be nice and serve you! Unfortunately you get the service prior to one finding out that you are a sad excuse of a human being! I use to tip cabbies, I tip drivers when I go drinking and don't drive and food deliveries. I use to Druid's for Uber in6/2016 I stopped 1/2017 because they ripped me off 2x's that I caught at least. Desperate times call for desperate measures. I don't even check if they're doing it again because honestly I would have to continue to drive if I want us to eat. So I avoid myself the headache and high blood pressure by just settling for the time being. Tip that I do recién are nice. Have you done the math with your gas, car, insurance, car wash, maintenance, depreciation! Etc..? Back in the day you could've banked driving but those day are long gone forgotten. So yes they can get away with not tipping, speaks volume on their character, drivers have the right to dock a star for not doing so. As pax they only have a few things to keep 5 stars. Don't keep driver waiting on the busy street, be clean(don't smell don't get car filthy) and don't disprepect. Seriously they're paying pennies on the dollar compared to what we all paid for taxi prior Uber. In the end put yourself in the other situation.



jlong105 said:


> Does that mean a driver who doesn't offer water, mints and party favors is not a 5* driver?


No... as drivers we don't have to have offer you anything but the ride your paying for. That's just going above and beyond, I figure if you mess up driving eh it's a mistake they're nice enough to feed and hydrate me. I use to rate all my drivers 5 except 2 times and then the driver went all up on the curb which whatever then he was like soooo sorrry and on they way off the grass almost his a school bus after school... 8-| and then still gave him 3 just to not be paired up. In chicago I heard that if you drop lower than 4.6 you out and I do select to and heard can't go lower that 4.78 I thin or 8.8 , I can't recal but then people jobs can be on the line. If PAX are retaliating that's messed up. It happens to me Idk even know, working on not holding grudges myself and nomas daying all day but I get fired for somebody feeling like the next top RShare cridic I'm back tracking my steps. People are dumb Uber gives you everything but their phone number, it's like we can't get the pax real number but we have the name and address and usually figure out where they work hence we drop them off in the mornings and sometime more than one occasion. I won't have to worry bout it tho cause if i have an issue I email Uber as soon as I drop them off I rate the pax 1 Star and they ask why and i email. Only done that 3x and I have. 4.87and 4hundred something rides. I know how and when I got the ratings that brought me to that too. All which were out of my hand except one which I made assumption and didn't pay close attn to directions. Whatever I'll take it with the smile that did... Lyft back an Ube on



Bbonez said:


> I dont even live in Vegas but I am very familiar with the city. It doesn't take VooDoo to know that the chance of getting a tip is higher from a 4.8+ PAX being picked up at The Palazzo than a >4.6 PAX requesting pick up from Jerry's Nugget. The only VooDoo going on in LV is at the top of the Rio.
> 
> Also, the PAXs name alone can SCREAM "I dont tip".


That's racist AF. I just read how an Uber driver got fired because he text this woman some bogus Shut. Then canceled on her which come on text! He called her a name which traits he carried, leaving paper trail and even thinking like that. Maybe he was just having a bad day but you never know which is why we should bite out thongs and spark up later. Plus you never know some folk may surprise you, serving experience here but I feel like people can tell when they are profile by how you act or maybe your energy. I try not to sometimes I'm pleasantly surprised ,but mostly not however they are still paying for a service which you decided to offer.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

iDriveuThrive said:


> That's racist AF.


I wasn't being racist, I was being literal. These people dont have to put in their actual name.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/toug...mile-post-the-craziest-name-youve-seen.282036


----------



## iDriveuThrive (Sep 2, 2018)

Bbonez said:


> I wasn't being racist, I was being literal. These people dont have to put in their actual name.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/toug...mile-post-the-craziest-name-youve-seen.282036


Ok I'm sorry and i apologize for misunderstanding your comment. It's just that I literally just read an article on that. That it just Popped in my head, lol, I found this site and I thought it could be what I was literally just thinking about few days ago. Vent and ***** yeah but also maybe solutions to everyday issues but more so to figure out what we can do to so that Uber take driver more seriously or at least pay me what I should be paid. There is no way they should be walking with up to 68% more than the person running around actually doing the work while they're in the office thinking of ways they can legally f us over. I'm just disappointed with even the back and forth between the drivers. It's kind of the big picture is still us getting f over. It's like when dude cheats on gf, gf wants to fight the girl the whole time when she isn't with her she can **** it up her side getting away with it. Uber is the dude and drivers the gf and *****! Lmao that made me laugh because now that I think about it, that's exactly the case... sorry again


----------



## zombieguy (May 22, 2015)

iDriveuThrive said:


> Still gotta make a living you don't know his situation. I'm only driving for ride share because I recently lost my job serving where I work for tips. I had this convo with a fellow ex coworker about how people don't have to tip. I agree they don't have to tip, and I don't have to be nice and serve you! Unfortunately you get the service prior to one finding out that you are a sad excuse of a human being! I use to tip cabbies, I tip drivers when I go drinking and don't drive and food deliveries. I use to Druid's for Uber in6/2016 I stopped 1/2017 because they ripped me off 2x's that I caught at least. Desperate times call for desperate measures. I don't even check if they're doing it again because honestly I would have to continue to drive if I want us to eat. So I avoid myself the headache and high blood pressure by just settling for the time being. Tip that I do recién are nice. Have you done the math with your gas, car, insurance, car wash, maintenance, depreciation! Etc..? Back in the day you could've banked driving but those day are long gone forgotten. So yes they can get away with not tipping, speaks volume on their character, drivers have the right to dock a star for not doing so. As pax they only have a few things to keep 5 stars. Don't keep driver waiting on the busy street, be clean(don't smell don't get car filthy) and don't disprepect. Seriously they're paying pennies on the dollar compared to what we all paid for taxi prior Uber. In the end put yourself in the other situation.


I get that, you don't know someone else's situation, so you would think that they would be grateful to have rideshare to be able to make money either as a stop gap between gigs or part time or full time doing a job that didn't even exist less that 10 years ago. Instead they come to this forum, whining and complaining about Fuber or Goober, or Stuber or whatever other creative (and I use that term loosely) name they can come up with. Lets be honest, this aint digging ditches, there are a lot harder more back breaking jobs out there that need people do them. So if you are so miserable and think that "Goober" is so horrible, why keep doing it? There are other jobs that need workers. I'm quite sure anyone can go to their local supermarket or Walmart and be a cashier, or stock shelves or sweep floors. Those who complain the most, thought this gig would be cake, drive people around in my own car from point A to point B and make some money, how hard is that? Its not that hard at all but there is some actual work involved and when people have an employee mindset and are used to an hourly wage, collect a check at the end of the week, make the same amount every week, rinse and repeat week after week, month after month, year after year no matter if they slack off, go through the motions, whatever, they still get paid that same weekly check. Now that they have to go out and literally find their money and actually have to put some work in or else guess what, no money, now its a different story and now they look for someone to blame, whether its Uber or Pax that don't tip. Is the Uber system Perfect? Hell no and it never will be.



Bbonez said:


> I dont even live in Vegas but I am very familiar with the city. It doesn't take VooDoo to know that the chance of getting a tip is higher from a 4.8+ PAX being picked up at The Palazzo than a >4.6 PAX requesting pick up from Jerry's Nugget. The only VooDoo going on in LV is at the top of the Rio.
> 
> Also, the PAXs name alone can SCREAM "I dont tip".


I don't know jack about Vegas but I get what you're saying, but how are you going to know that until you accept the trip and then cancel when you see where the pick up is?



Bbonez said:


> I wasn't being racist, I was being literal. These people dont have to put in their actual name.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/toug...mile-post-the-craziest-name-youve-seen.282036


I also thought that came out racist but after your explanation and having experienced the fake name thing first hand, automatic cancel. 2:45am, POOL ride....picking up "My Info"....CANCEL. Now we're talking a safety issue. I tried to get my name changed to a nickname that is a derivative of my full name and very common and Uber said it couldn't be done because it has to match the name on my license. Pax name should have to match the name on the credit card.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

zombieguy said:


> I don't know jack about Vegas but I get what you're saying, but how are you going to know that until you accept the trip and then cancel when you see where the pick up is?


If I have uber open and in the foreground I can see on a map where the pickup is when the ping comes in, BEFORE I accept. With the new app, if uber is running in background, I only see how many minutes away the pickup is.


----------



## Mr Jinx (Jan 20, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> That is just crazy to me! Do the passengers get to see your ratings?


Yep


----------



## MasterDriver (Feb 13, 2018)

NateNYC said:


> I just joined this forum today but I've been driving UBER in NYC since April 2016 so I have some experience.
> 
> I see some on this forum say that their rating doesn't matter unless if falls below 4.60. I currently have a rating of 4.96 and had a rating of 4.98. That's a pretty good rating but it gets me nothing but bragging rights when a Pax(new term for me) notices it.
> 
> ...


Hi, Nate. I've been driving with the Uber platform (and others) for a few months and, after accepting pretty much every passenger at first, came to the same conclusion you did. Those with a rating below 4.5-and even some in the 4.6 range-tend to be problematic. So, I stopped accepting those with ratings below 4.5. Further, lately, while driving in the evening (say, after 9pm or so), my cutoff is a 4.7 rating. Even with these policies of mine, my acceptance rate remains pretty high, at over 90%.

One thing to keep in mind is that passengers with low ratings will often adversely affect your own average rating as a driver. Pax with low ratings tend to be incorrigible, prone to complaints and, therefore, likely to give their drivers low ratings. I have noticed that, since I no longer accept passengers with a sub-4.5 rating, my own average rating has increased a bit (it's currently 4.87).

Ironically, I've come to realize that another passenger rating to perhaps be a bit wary of is the perfect 5.0 rating. This rating tends to not be representative of other drivers' experiences with that passenger but more often just indicates that the passenger is new to the platform, with Uber starting everyone at a 5.0 rating. I've driven a few passengers who behaved considerably below their 5.0 rating-and I then gave them a rating that better matched their behavior (such as a 2).



Daisey77 said:


> I got this one about a month ago. Definitely did not pay attention before accepting it. How the hell is their account still active?
> View attachment 254383


Daisey, I've actually received calls for pax with ratings in the 3.x range. I really think Uber is too lenient for passengers. I suspect Uber doesn't want to deactivate paying passengers, even though they're consistently terrible to drivers.



henrygates said:


> Honestly I think 4.50 is way too generous. I wouldn't pick up anyone under 4.8.
> 
> Think about the pax you rate after the trip. No issues, you just slide complete and give them that 5 star and move on. The pax must be seriously messed up to get anything less than a 5.


Do you stay as busy with your threshold at 4.8? It seems a bit too restrictive as I don't see a tremendous number of pax with a rating that high. But, then, I've also heard that drivers in New York City, where I am, tend to downrate passengers more often than those in many other cities. Don't know if that's true. I am, however, thinking of increasing my minimum rating to a 4.6.



Latekick said:


> I NEVER talk about a passengers rating with them in fear they retaliate against me. Who knows what goes on in those minds. I have taken a few low rated passengers to make my quest but agree the rating USUALLY matches the rider. I also am the BIGGEST 5.0 buster in UBER. unless THE pax hands me a big cash tip or sings and dances... That 5.0 pax gets a 3 star from me. Too many 5.0 riders around..... fake news.


I also have a policy of not discussing ratings with passengers. It's a conversation that could too easily become contentious. If a pax says they are concerned about their rating, I just give them general advice on how to improve it: Treat drivers respectfully and how you, yourself, would like to be treated. Respect the driver's car and property. Be ready when the driver arrives, etc.



Solid 5 said:


> This is because drivers will downrate out of spite, or because the pax didn't tip (even on a 1.5 mile drive), or because the pax asked a question like "so how long have you been doing this for?", or because the pax asked "I'm here for the night staying downtown, what is the best sports bar here?", or some other lame reason.


Whether I receive a tip or not does not generally affect the rating I give a passenger. My ratings are based chiefly on their behavior during the trip (and that of their companions).



1.5xorbust said:


> I'll take a 4.5 or lower rated pax as long as it's a 2x+ surge trip. Otherwise no go.


For me, the minimum is 4.5, even for longer and/or surge trips. My comfort and security takes precedence over higher earnings from a single trip. Those higher earnings will likely materialize quickly in a different trip with a better passenger.

One more thing I've noticed is that UberX VIP riders tend to be more problematic than regular UberX passengers. So, I'm thinking of raising my minimum rating for VIP riders to 4.7 or, maybe, 4.6.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

MasterDriver said:


> Do you stay as busy with your threshold at 4.8? It seems a bit too restrictive as I don't see a tremendous number of pax with a rating that high. But, then, I've also heard that drivers in New York City, where I am, tend to downrate passengers more often than those in many other cities. Don't know if that's true. I am, however, thinking of increasing my minimum rating to a 4.6.
> 
> I'm thinking of raising my minimum rating for VIP riders to 4.7 or, maybe, 4.6.


Yes, I am plenty busy. If I ignore a 4.7, a 4.8 will ping away a few minutes later. No big deal. Those downrated pax can sleep in the bed they made.

VIP I take no less than 4.9. VIP means they take a lot of trips, so they should know all the rules and be Uber experts. If they are less than 4.9 there is something wrong with them.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

henrygates said:


> VIP means they take a lot of trips


Which also, I might add, translates into a lot of _short_ trips. Ugh.

Christine


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Steve appleby said:


> well I will agree to disagree on that.


Nope, we're not agreeing on anything.


Steve appleby said:


> I dont make minimum wage when I drive. sorry bud.


https://yourlogicalfallacyis.com/anecdotal
This isn't an opinion or anecdotal stories from what you or I make, it's based on the average reported earnings nationally.
You're not disagreeing with me, you're disagreeing with MIT, Uber's own chief economist, and others...


KenLV said:


> There's a bunch of studies to be found, but going with the MIT one and *even using the methodologies recommended by Uber's chief economist*, at least *41% and as many as 54%* of drivers are making *less than their state's min wage* and between *4% and 8%* of drivers are actually *losing money*.
> 
> Again, this is the result *after *Uber complained and the methodology was modified.
> BTW, for this study *in-app tipping is included* in "reported monthly income".
> ...


Again, as I've repeatedly said on this thread alone, I do much better than min wage as well.
"Sorry bud", but what you or I make on average doesn't change the national average which shows that *even with tips*, this is a less than *minimum wage job* for between *41% and 54% *of drivers.
*
Take tips out and it just gets worse from there.
*
If you don't like the results, take it up with MIT.

Uber did and those are the results *after Uber asked them to change the methodology*.

*Also, this data was from before the last round of rate cuts.*

As for your personal attack...
https://yourlogicalfallacyis.com/ad-hominem


Steve appleby said:


> I do not care if people dont tip me. stop being an entitled prick.


Wait, "entitled"? You feel that us wanting all drivers to at least be making minimum wage makes us "entitled pricks/a$$holes"?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Part of the problem is that too many drivers on the road ....wages going down due to this problem.
uber pays 80 percent of its rev to its drivers ... even if they paid 100 percent of its rev to its drivers , your income will only go up little . If 250,000 total drivers are eliminated, every left over driver will make 2015 moneys .
Passengers don't have more money to spend... most of them are broke and can barely pay the rent and then they
Become uber/lyft drivers... to make that
Extra 20-30 dollars a day.
1/3 of Americans don't have $5000


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

The Angels said:


> I'm basing this off of when I picked up a rider during a moderately-orange surge color from the airport to Downtown. The drive was about 40 minutes or so, and I made roughly 40 dollars. And she didn't tip. That's where I get my "$60 an hour" figure from under certain conditions.


This is a joke, right?
Here, let me see if I can do that too: "under certain conditions" my car gets 100 mpg.
Those conditions are rolling downhill while idling.
I'd get better mileage, but here in Vegas I have to run the AC even rolling downhill while idling at 3 in the morning.

As I have said, repeatedly, this is about national averages being below state minimum wages, not what an individual makes.
And certainly not what an individual made on a specific ride.
https://yourlogicalfallacyis.com/anecdotal


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

mbd said:


> uber pays 80 percent of its rev to its drivers ... even if they paid 100 percent of its rev to its drivers , your income will only go up little .


Uber takes A LOT more than 20%. If they only took 20% income would go up substantially. If they paid out 100% the job could be great, but that would never happen.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

zombieguy said:


> Did you think that no one would notice how *YOU *hijacked a thread


I didn't hijack anything. 4 days, 5 pages, and a couple of dozen(?) posts about tips before I even joined in.
Nice try.


zombieguy said:


> your garbage about rating a 1 star for not tipping *IN CASH *proving that drivers like yourself throw off the entire rating system for some irrational nonsense?


And again, here you are just making up more crap.
Never said that, not on this thread, not ever.
Learn to read.
*Stop lying/making up things and attributing them to me.*


zombieguy said:


> Come in a forum and say Uber without tips is less than minimum wage, key words being *LESS THAN *


Yes, it's been determined that when driving for rideshare, the majority of drivers net "less than minimum wage".
This is an undisputed fact.
It's not me who determined this, it's researchers - the most prominent one being the MIT one that I cited.
I have yet to see anyone, yourself included, refute what the researchers found with anything other than isolated anecdotal stories.

I know, from personal experience, that you *can* make more than min wage, but *my personal experience doesn't invalidate the research*.
It actually fits nicely into the research data...

If 54% of drivers are netting less than min wage, 46% are netting at or more than min wage.
It's pretty basic math.
100%-54%=46%
I fall into the 46% minority.
As far as earning "*MUCH MORE* than minimum wage", well on one end of the spectrum the research showed that up to 8% of drivers are actually losing money, you do realize that there are those on the other end of the spectrum to balance that out. Don't you?
Again, pretty basic stuff here. I'm not sure why you're so confused over this. Seriously.


zombieguy said:


> you screen your rides, well who doesn't look at ratings, and length of time to the pick up, anyone whit half a brain does that.


*Based on how little they are earning, I'd say at least 50% of drivers don't.*



zombieguy said:


> For you to have to point out that you screen your rides


Well, I "had to point out that [ I ] screen [my] rides" because you seemed confused as to how I could be making more than minimum wage when I had said that the researchers found that the majority of drivers make less than min wage.

I didn't realize that you simply didn't understand that "majority of drivers" =/= "every driver".
My bad.

Anyway...


zombieguy said:


> For you to have to point out that you screen your rides suggests you do more than just look at a rating


Again, this seems pretty obvious - but I'm confused here, on the one hand you complain when I point out the obvious...


zombieguy said:


> you screen your rides, well who doesn't look at ratings, and length of time to the pick up, anyone whit half a brain does that.


Yet *immediately after that*...


zombieguy said:


> For you to have to point out that you screen your rides suggests you do more than just look at a rating


...you seem to be flummoxed when I don't spell things out. You then use that as an excuse to falsely claim I've violated policy (and possibly the law).

You're a complicated fellow.

But if it will make you happy, I'll state what I would have considered obvious...

I never said that all I screen for is rating.
I look at rating, I look at distance and time to pickup, I look at the ride type, I look at the current traffic conditions, weather, demand, surge, my current rides/hour, which direction from my current location the pickup is, etc...



zombieguy said:


> When someone says they screen rides, its referring to calling to find out the destination and then cancelling when its not profitable in their eyes, not just about looking at the rating and making a decision.


No, that appears to be what *you, *and possibly others, mean when you say "screen rides".
I never even hinted that *I *meant that and have *never* done that.

Further, from the context of my posts it's crystal clear that that's not what I mean.

*Again, stop attributing things to me that I've never said.*

BTW, I didn't initially say I "screen my rides" I said I'm choosy...


KenLV said:


> I'm choosy with which rides I accept


You then lept from "I'm choosy with which rides I accept" to "I screen rides before accepting" to "I screen rides *after accepting them* and, against policy and the law, I screen for destination when not in destination filter".

I shouldn't have started using "screen" when you did, but I shouldn't be responsible for you jumping to the conclusions.

The only time I "screen for destination" is when I'm in destination mode.
You have a problem with that too?
Take it up with Uber/Lyft.



zombieguy said:


> SOOO you can site all the studies that you want, I'm out there I know what people are like and the percentage that tip and I know that crap you sling is just that, Crap.


Great, as I said, you disagree with *both *the national studies *and *you with my personal experience.
Your opinion is noted.

EDIT: OP did a major edit on his original post and I prepared my reply based on the original post. Below are addendums to the edited post:



zombieguy said:


> Did you think that no one would notice your out of wack tip numbers?


As I said before, if you think $30-$50 a night in tips is outlandish, I honestly feel sorry for you. I know guys/gals who do way better than me in tips. Especially if they're doing XL or Select.



zombieguy said:


> Vegas...being the tourist trap it is


Ouch.



zombieguy said:


> you being in Vegas may garner more cash tips ... people have more cash and are willing to throw it around, as well as tipping in the app being on vacation in Vegas.


First thing you've gotten right.
Though at the same time you seem to not even believe yourself when you say it.



zombieguy said:


> I can't speak on a market I don't drive in


Yet you keep doing exactly that.
You're 100% right though; if you think $30-$50/weekend night is "high for *any* market" then no, "you can't speak on any other market that you're not in" and you should probably stop trying to.



zombieguy said:


> you can't speak on any other market that you're not in.


I didn't.
Researchers did.

Overall here, you're very schizophrenic with your replies.
You're simultaneously saying that you can't judge other markets while doing exactly that.
You're saying most drivers do make more than min wage while simultaneously saying that I can't possibly be.
You're saying that all the studies are worthless, but then use your personal experiences as proof that our personal experiences are invalid.

Like I said, you're a complicated fellow.

But I have enough complications in my life. I don't need any more. So I'll be ending my interaction with you and putting you on ignore. You can continue to make up all the crap you want and attribute it to me. Ain't gonna change a thing.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Solid 5 said:


> This is because drivers will downrate out of spite, or because the pax didn't tip (even on a 1.5 mile drive), or because the pax asked a question like "so how long have you been doing this for?", or because the pax asked "I'm here for the night staying downtown, what is the best sports bar here?", or some other lame reason.


Pax should ESPECIALLY tip on a 1.5 mile ride.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Pax should ESPECIALLY tip on a 1.5 mile ride.


Don't expect it.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

The Gift of Fish said:


> This is wonderfully passive aggressive. I'll add this one to my snide comment toolkit.


I always ask if they let a drunk friend use their account. When they ask why I tell them they have a low rating. It leads to the question of why it's low and I mention making drivers wait, backseat driving, obnoxious behavior from friends, etc.

When they say they still don't know why it's low I say "Do you tip?" and I tell them "some" drivers low rate for not tipping and maybe they got a couple of those.

This segues into a discussion about the whole non tipping idea uber has pushed and how crappy the drivers are paid. I bring up up front pricing too. That pisses many off.

If done right this often results in tipping. Either they realize they should be tipping anyway, or they get worried their rating will fall even more if they don't.


MyJessicaLS430 said:


> May be you want to take a look on this....
> 
> View attachment 255445


whats your point?



Taxi2Uber said:


> Had this 3.67 just last night.
> Young couple from Ireland. Nicest people you'll ever meet.
> View attachment 255595
> 
> ...


A 3.67 could be two 5 stars and a 1 star. So they either were obnoxiously drunk or one driver just didn't like them for some reason on one trip.

However, a 3.68? Watch out. That's a lot of trips to get that rating.

I'll tentatively take a 4.5. Likely two trips. One 4 and one 5 star. I won't go near a 4.51.

Now that Lyft makes it a pain to rate (many drivers don't even know they can or how to) a low Lyft rating is a very big red flag. Drivers had to expend effort to go back and rate that rider. The ones who didn't gave an automatic 5.

If I'm at an event or bar close etc with lots of pings and a surge I hold out for a 4.93 or above. That very often results in a longer surge trip than most and even a tip on the surge trip. Those folks got that rating by being willing to pay surge and not wait even though they're not taking a short trip.

My rating balances ride profitability against pax behavior. If one goes down the other better go up or the rating will suffer. If one goes down too much it can't be saved by the other, although I will be very tolerant on a 30 mile 5x trip. On a 1 mile trip you can be the perfect pax but without a tip you'll still be dinged.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> A 3.67 could be two 5 stars and a 1 star. So they either were obnoxiously drunk or one driver just didn't like them for some reason on one trip.
> 
> However, a 3.68? Watch out. That's a lot of trips to get that rating.


Yeah, I was thinking they didn't have many rides with that 3.67.
My understanding is new riders all start with a 5* (I believe its (5) 5*'s)
If that's the case then one example could be: in (4) rides, (1) 5* and (3) 1*'s would bring it down to 3.67.
I gave them a 5*. Given the above, that would give them a 3.8 after my ride.

I've taken a 3.5, and the lowest was 3.2
Funny, none of the "3*" rides I've taken have been a problem.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

zombieguy said:


> I get that, you don't know someone else's situation, so you would think that they would be grateful to have rideshare to be able to make money either as a stop gap between gigs or part time or full time doing a job that didn't even exist less that 10 years ago. Instead they come to this forum, whining and complaining about Fuber or Goober, or Stuber or whatever other creative (and I use that term loosely) name they can come up with. Lets be honest, this aint digging ditches, there are a lot harder more back breaking jobs out there that need people do them. So if you are so miserable and think that "Goober" is so horrible, why keep doing it? There are other jobs that need workers. I'm quite sure anyone can go to their local supermarket or Walmart and be a cashier, or stock shelves or sweep floors. Those who complain the most, thought this gig would be cake, drive people around in my own car from point A to point B and make some money, how hard is that? Its not that hard at all but there is some actual work involved and when people have an employee mindset and are used to an hourly wage, collect a check at the end of the week, make the same amount every week, rinse and repeat week after week, month after month, year after year no matter if they slack off, go through the motions, whatever, they still get paid that same weekly check. Now that they have to go out and literally find their money and actually have to put some work in or else guess what, no money, now its a different story and now they look for someone to blame, whether its Uber or Pax that don't tip. Is the Uber system Perfect? Hell no and it never will be.
> 
> I don't know jack about Vegas but I get what you're saying, but how are you going to know that until you accept the trip and then cancel when you see where the pick up is?
> 
> I also thought that came out racist but after your explanation and having experienced the fake name thing first hand, automatic cancel. 2:45am, POOL ride....picking up "My Info"....CANCEL. Now we're talking a safety issue. I tried to get my name changed to a nickname that is a derivative of my full name and very common and Uber said it couldn't be done because it has to match the name on my license. Pax name should have to match the name on the credit card.


So your argument against complaining about a shitty job is that there are plenty of OTHER shitty jobs? Which, btw there are not. Not everywhere, anyway.

By that argument the slaves shouldn't complain about their plantation as they could possibly be sold to the neighboring one, which MIGHT be worse.



Taxi2Uber said:


> Yeah, I was thinking they didn't have many rides with that 3.67.
> My understanding is new riders all start with a 5* (I believe its (5) 5*'s)
> If that's the case then one example could be: in (4) rides, (1) 5* and (3) 1*'s would bring it down to 3.67.
> I gave them a 5*. Given the above, that would give them a 3.8 after my ride.
> ...


That original 5 star is a placeholder. It doesn't get counted. That's why it's possible to see 1 star riders. They had one trip.


----------



## zombieguy (May 22, 2015)

KenLV said:


> I didn't hijack anything. 4 days, 5 pages, and a couple of dozen(?) posts about tips before I even joined in.
> Nice try.
> 
> And again, here you are just making up more crap.
> ...


I don't think I have ever laughed so hard at a post full of nonsense, 1 contradiction after another you have spewed.. and since you like to quote, I will quote for you too...



KenLV said:


> *Without tips*, UberX/Pool/Regular Lyft/Shared is a *less than* minimum wage job.





KenLV said:


> So yeah, as I said, *I don't drive for minimum wage*.
> I net well over min wage - before tipping - because I screen my rides.


Whoa...3 statements that you said that are in direct contradiction of either other and then try to back track with a lot of garbage and whining...well I initially said choosy but you made me say screen whah whah whah....

oh and I did edit my post and took things out that you didn't say because I can't keep track of all the crap people spew in here, this was well before you replied, apparently the post didn't update, it was not my intention to attribute the other nonsense to you too, you have enough already...


----------



## zombieguy (May 22, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> So your argument against complaining about a shitty job is that there are plenty of OTHER shitty jobs? Which, btw there are not. Not everywhere, anyway.
> 
> By that argument the slaves shouldn't complain about their plantation as they could possibly be sold to the neighboring one, which MIGHT be worse.


I never said any job is a shitty job. I said....



zombieguy said:


> So if you are so miserable and think that "Goober" is so horrible, why keep doing it? There are other jobs that need workers. I'm quite sure anyone can go to their local supermarket or Walmart and be a cashier, or stock shelves or sweep floors.


A job is a job, I just picked those because I have never not seen a job like that not available somewhere in anyones area unless you live in the sticks somewhere....


----------



## The Angels (Aug 12, 2018)

KenLV said:


> This is a joke, right?
> Here, let me see if I can do that too: "under certain conditions" my car gets 100 mpg.
> Those conditions are rolling downhill while idling.
> I'd get better mileage, but here in Vegas I have to run the AC even rolling downhill while idling at 3 in the morning.
> ...


Apparently you misunderstood the premise of my original post. I did specify a wide range of possible earnings per hour. I did not say $60 was the norm or that it's anywhere near the average. I also said that my own average is in the low $20's (around $22, roughly double my state's minimum wage). Clearly I do not think one can easily average $60. I mentioned that as a best-case scenario (and I know it can be even higher if the surge is very high with a long distance).

My point is that I honestly don't know how one is making below minimum wage, or in the rarer cases mentioned -- losing money doing Uber. I don't know if it has to do with difference in markets/location or what.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Uber_Dubler said:


> Hasn't died out with me. And anywho who says, "I'll tip on the APP " automatic one star. Sorry for the one guy out of 100 who says that and means it, but for the other 99 guys who say it and don't mean it, tough cookies."


Didn't I see somewhere that Uber will now allow tipping in-app DURING the ride? Remind them that they can do that.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Didn't I see somewhere that Uber will now allow tipping in-app DURING the ride? Remind them that they can do that.


Yes, this is correct.
I've had several do it.
Usually when the account holder is getting out and having you drop off their friend second.
The other times are when they want an extended stop - for example a young lady who didn't have cash tipped in app $10 to run through the drive-through. Tip was in before we even entered the parking lot.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

The Angels said:


> Apparently you misunderstood the premise of my original post.


No, I understood it fine when I initially responded. You asked where I got my stats, I told you. You disagreed based on your personal experience. And then doubled down with what a driver "*can do*" and what you "*are doing*" - as if that changes what the average driver *is* doing. Again, individual driver results/single ride payouts are not reflective of what the average driver nets nationally. What we "can do" and what "I (an individual) am doing" doesn't change what the *national average* is. *And that average is crap*. Even on your own /hr earnings, I wonder...are you saying you *gross *$22 or *net *$22? If it's gross... How many miles (active and dead) does it take you to earn the $22? What's your per mile cost to operate? etc... What's your net? Is it still double your state's min wage? Because that's the number that matters - net earnings.



The Angels said:


> My point is that I honestly don't know how one is making below minimum wage, or in the rarer cases mentioned -- losing money doing Uber. I don't know if it has to do with difference in markets/location or what.


I believe it mostly has to do with driver behavior and choices...
If they are driving a newer car (sweet spot looks to be a 5-8 y/o car depending on mileage and other factors of course) for X, doing a lot of dead miles, driving too far for a pickup, accepting pool/shared rides, accepting rides from low rated pax, waiting too long for riders, having no idea what they're paying to operate their vehicle, etc...

Basically, all the things that you shouldn't do, a crapload of drivers do.

Most folks doing this never ran their own business or drove professionally, so they don't know what to do and what not to do. They don't know the economics of it.
Heck, I've had discussions with drivers who, on top of making all the poor choices above, literally think that the only *additional *expense is the extra gas. "Well, I'd have to pay for oil changes/brakes/tires/etc... even if I wasn't doing Uber." SMH
^^^^^^^^^^^ these are your 4-8% losing money.

They're taking their asset (their car) and trading it for pennies on the dollar.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

KenLV said:


> Yes, this is correct.
> I've had several do it.
> Usually when the account holder is getting out and having you drop off their friend second.
> The other times are when they want an extended stop - for example a young lady who didn't have cash tipped in app $10 to run through the drive-through. Tip was in before we even entered the parking lot.


So then when a pax says they're going to tip in-app, one could always suggest that there has been a suspicion amongst some drivers that Uber doesn't always forward the tip to the driver (true enough... there have been a few mentions of the suspicion on this forum as well as on the streets), and would they mind doing it *now* so that you can verify the amount just so you can make sure Uber isn't stealing from both of you.

Of course, this would have to be done very delicately, and even then could result in the pax becoming indignant about it. Could kill a few tips that actually would have been there...


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> May be you want to take a look on this....
> 
> View attachment 255445


How far did you drive to pick them up?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

SuzeCB said:


> So then when a pax says they're going to tip in-app, one could always suggest that there has been a suspicion amongst some drivers that Uber doesn't always forward the tip to the driver (true enough... there have been a few mentions of the suspicion on this forum as well as on the streets), and would they mind doing it *now* so that you can verify the amount just so you can make sure Uber isn't stealing from both of you.
> 
> Of course, this would have to be done very delicately, and even then could result in the pax becoming indignant about it. Could kill a few tips that actually would have been there...


If I were a pax and the driver said they were concerned tips weren't getting through I would WANT to do it to make sure they got it.

Because if they didn't I'd be raising hell.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

ubergrind said:


> I just posted about this in the Denver Forum yesterday. Really, unless it's surging at such a great rate it's not worth taking the risk on a passenger under 4.6. I picked up a 4.1 yesterday, and ended up getting a flag on my account due to abusive behavior. To make a long story short the entitled passenger was upset that people were blocking the road preventing me from getting to her, and she was already running late.
> 
> They Lady that I picked up happened to be a passenger that I had taken 3 other times to the airport along with her husband. Guess what, they were always running late and each trip asked me if I could step on it. They also never tipped. While I generally do not care about ratings if I think you're going the direction I want, I think they are an important indicator to other drivers that this person may be a problem. Taking a problematic passenger is not worth the money at all. Your emergency is also not my problem so plan accordingly.
> 
> ...


Yes to everything you're saying! Schools should be geo tagged or whatever it is that Uber used to do to keep us from getting to the airport, in order to make it impossible for rides to originate from schools - or GOING to schools. I don't care that the 1 out of 100 requests I get from schools might be an adult. Tough nuts.



mbd said:


> why do passengers have low ratings
> 1. Stink factor
> 2. Tip factor
> 3. Bad attitude
> ...


I think this happens because many Uber pax haven't used taxis (due to cost) and you simply don't tip the bus driver and we're glorified bus drivers to them.



The Angels said:


> Apparently you misunderstood the premise of my original post. I did specify a wide range of possible earnings per hour. I did not say $60 was the norm or that it's anywhere near the average. I also said that my own average is in the low $20's (around $22, roughly double my state's minimum wage). Clearly I do not think one can easily average $60. I mentioned that as a best-case scenario (and I know it can be even higher if the surge is very high with a long distance).
> 
> My point is that I honestly don't know how one is making below minimum wage, or in the rarer cases mentioned -- losing money doing Uber. I don't know if it has to do with difference in markets/location or what.


It has *everything* to do with location, and coming from Los Angeles, you should know you're making more than the average driver.



Panjnyguy said:


> 5.0 HERE
> 
> BUT i have a lady saying i hit on her, not true ,she got free fare , she is not even my type.


You're new, do everything you can to get a great dashcam. You will thank me down the road.



Christinebitg said:


> I'm sticking with my comment.
> 
> If you have to go offline for a week because of someone else being an emotional black hole, find a job where you don't have any contact with the public.
> 
> Christine


She didn't say it was HER that took the week off - she knew of people who had done that.



Jennyma said:


> Back when I was a newer driver, I picked up a 3.8 pax. I was in the airport queue and was tired of waiting. I braved myself as a mousey looking woman got in. I killed her with kindness. Helped her with luggages, queried if temperature was okay, if this was her preferred route. No problems whatsoever did we have. Bid her good day and she thanked me so much for the ride. I can't recall if she tipped but I gave her a good rating hoping to help her rating.
> 
> Sure I wanted to know why her rating was so low but I don't think it's a thing to ask. Normally they show you. But to be so bad maybe she had one bad ride, gave a ride to a friend-they were jerks, kept someone waiting, got sick in car perhaps she was a complete asshole on many rides but was okay today and maybe she'd be a better rider in the future.
> Having said that what do you do for people that get rides for others- doctor gets ride for patient-pax is crazy, girl gets ride for boyfriend- he made you wait, asked for stop, had phone conversation, yelling and cursing in car- does she suffer more via her rating. What about mom who calls and asks you to pick up her adult son, who is a complete asshole once inside. What do you do?


One star because guilt by association - people know their friends are [email protected], a mother knows her son is a ****** and they inflict them on a poor Uber driver?


----------



## The Angels (Aug 12, 2018)

KenLV said:


> No, I understood it fine when I initially responded. You asked where I got my stats, I told you. You disagreed based on your personal experience. And then doubled down with what a driver "*can do*" and what you "*are doing*" - as if that changes what the average driver *is* doing. Again, individual driver results/single ride payouts are not reflective of what the average driver nets nationally. What we "can do" and what "I (an individual) am doing" doesn't change what the *national average* is. *And that average is crap*. Even on your own /hr earnings, I wonder...are you saying you *gross *$22 or *net *$22? If it's gross... How many miles (active and dead) does it take you to earn the $22? What's your per mile cost to operate? etc... What's your net? Is it still double your state's min wage? Because that's the number that matters - net earnings.


Yes, those are the gross earnings. With gas mileage, and I'm averaging about 27 mpgs, and gas here is roughly $3.50 per gallon. In an hours time of driving. I probably do about 25-30 miles. So subtracting $3.50 from $22 it's around $18.50. But keep in mind that's the average of course, and some hours I may overperform ($30 in an hour) or underperform ($12 in an hour).

Also, keep in mind the promotion trip bonuses which should be added to overall income -- the extra $140, $80, or however much extra you receive should be added to the overall income rate.



KenLV said:


> I believe it mostly has to do with driver behavior and choices...
> If they are driving a newer car (sweet spot looks to be a 5-8 y/o car depending on mileage and other factors of course) for X, doing a lot of dead miles, driving too far for a pickup, accepting pool/shared rides, accepting rides from low rated pax, waiting too long for riders, having no idea what they're paying to operate their vehicle, etc...
> 
> Basically, all the things that you shouldn't do, a crapload of drivers do.
> ...


Hmmmm, well yeah, that makes sense as to what may cause them to lose money.

I use a car through Fair's rental program, keeping the personal car in the garage. So the regular maintenance is fully covered -- oil changes, tire changes/rotations, brake replacement, etc. are essentially gas & the weekly rental fee (for the most part). The first goal of course is to supersede the weekly cost as quick as possible. I can cover the weekly fee by day #2, then the other 5 days it just becomes profit -- obviously gas is an expense, but we make far more than the cost of gas. $3.50 for a gallon gets you 20-35 miles depending on your car's fuel efficiency (and hybrids garner 50 mpgs), but you can easily make that $3.50 traveling just 1-2 miles.


----------



## NashHye (Jul 9, 2017)

Anyone want this ride? Best rating in town!


----------



## NateNYC (Aug 24, 2018)

Karen Stein said:


> I'm impressed!
> 
> Considering all the posts complaining about how little we earn, I find it encouraging many drivers are so wealthy that they search for reasons to turn away customers.


So, you're saying that we should accept all riders no matter how we're treated. How about, since we're not getting paid a great deal, the least we can do is demand respect from passengers/pax and that starts with being discerning about who we pick up.



zombieguy said:


> The complete and utter nonsense of this thread is astounding. Uber/Lyft should start having an interview process that drivers have to go through...
> 1. Have you ever worked in a service industry before? 2. Do you realize that this job is to provide a service? 3. Are you aware that tipping is extra? 4. Can you deal with people that will be obnoxious for no reason at all and still perform the duties of the job? 5. Do you realize that you signed up for this and there is never a gun to your head and you can quit at anytime?


Since there's no gun at my head, there's no reason for me to pick up passengers that are going to make my life miserable. Did you notice that at no time did I say that I asked the passenger to get out? I completed the task and then recounted the story here, just like in any other service position. Why should I just accept bad behavior, being in a service position does not mean that you should take being dumped on if you can avoid it.



heynow321 said:


> then you must not be a real driver.


They can't be a real driver is they think they have a choice in whether or not to rate a passenger.


----------



## Marco Solo (Oct 5, 2017)

The Angels said:


> I use a car through Fair's rental program, keeping the personal car in the garage. So the regular maintenance is fully covered -- oil changes, tire changes/rotations, brake replacement, etc...


I'm with FAIR, too. Are you sure brake replacement is covered for free?


----------



## viren007 (Jun 19, 2018)

What I have a disagreement with is that I cannot and will not rate drivers low because they did not tip. Why is it their responsibility to make you more money? You weren't forced to do this job. You should have a beef with Uber not customer. They are one of us.

Think about it, what if waiters and your food handlers started judging based on appearance and spat in your food thinking you may not tip then what? 

Recent survey done shows that consumers don't mind paying more if tipping is not a focus in the service industry. Our beef should be with Uber not pax. They are, after all using this service because its cheap. You chose to do this because you thought it was a no barrier entry earning opportunity. Why base your whole experience on tip?

Btw recently, I have given ride to pax who had 4.3 rating lol they ended up getting 4 stars from me because it was a wonderful experience. My 5 star now goes to people who I have a good experience with instead of just willy nilly giving 1 star because I didn't get a tip.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

I like that idea, but yesterday I had a PAXhole with a 4.4 and a $30-$35 fare. That's hard to pass up.

The first thing he said was "I'm going to be late for work". He was a real pain: it was too cold for him; so my car became a sauna until I said enough. Then he's giving me driving instructions that are redundant with the Uber/WAZE app. Then, I'm trying to drop him off, as he tries to figure things out. I got a 1-star from someone yesterday, and I'm sure it's him.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> I like that idea, but yesterday I had a PAXhole with a 4.4 and a $30-$35 fare. That's hard to pass up.
> 
> The first thing he said was "I'm going to be late for work". He was a real pain: it was too cold for him; so my car became a sauna until I said enough. Then he's giving me driving instructions that are redundant with the Uber/WAZE app. Then, I'm trying to drop him off, as he tries to figure things out. I got a 1-star from someone yesterday, and I'm sure it's him.


What did we learn?


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

heynow321 said:


> What did we learn?


I'm $35 richer.  And that people who don't plan ahead are bad news.



NateNYC said:


> Why should I just accept bad behavior, being in a service position does not mean that you should take being dumped on if you can avoid it.


I agree and you shouldn't have to endure any crap. To me, our job is to provide a safe and pleasant drive. And not be babysitters/parents/shrinks for some of these people.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

Great post. When Uber was still new in Los Angeles, Accepting, Cancel, Reason: Other, was the "go to" for drivers. Back then it wouldn't count against you. Now it does.

I never picked up anyone less than a 4.8 for the first two years. It made Uber driving much more enjoyable.

There's no accountability for passengers. I've had airport filter rides with pax at a 4.3. Generally poor attitudes and you can almost guarantee they don't tip. VIP pax are generally unfavorable trips as well.

It would be great if we were rewarded for doing a good job but Uber does not incentivize its best rated drivers.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

viren007 said:


> What I have a disagreement with is that I cannot and will not rate drivers low because they did not tip. Why is it their responsibility to make you more money? You weren't forced to do this job. You should have a beef with Uber not customer. They are one of us.
> 
> Think about it, what if waiters and your food handlers started judging based on appearance and spat in your food thinking you may not tip then what?
> 
> ...


Enough 4* will eventually give a pax (or driver, if they manage to last long enough) a 4.0 rating.

The problem is in understanding how the rest of the world sees the five star rating system. Everywhere else in the world 5 stars means excellent service. 4 stars means above average service. Three stars means average service. Two stars means below-average service. 1 * means poor service.

Even today, there are still a lot of pax that think that giving a driver 4 stars is giving him or her a compliment on the service. Similarly, if they even know their own rating, if it is above 4.0, they think it's good.

Another consideration is what time of day are you getting request from a low rated Pax? During the day, a pax's low rating has less impact. It could be for the way they behave when they go out drinking at night. They're completely different people during the day when going to or from school or work.

This is why the rating system really doesn't work for pax any better than it works for drivers.

At least until you get below 4.0. Both drivers and pax should refuse doing business with anyone below a 4.0 at all times.


----------



## 01spacecadet (Sep 7, 2018)

rideshareMN said:


> 4.5 PAX doesn't even exist in my world; I also avoid 5.0 riders in certain situations
> 
> my criteria: 4.7 or better on uber (and yesterday I "no thanks" on a 4.77); 4.8 on lyft


Don't you get worried about the decline in your acceptance rate? Does that make a difference in getting more pings? I take almost all rides I get,unless it's in an area I don't like to drive or it's over 10 min away..

Random Q- How do you guys handle a ping that is, say, 10 min away.. you accept the ping and get rolling... you get there... it's a 3 min ride- do you cancel or take the loss of time?? This happens to me and I just started declining the rides but then I get nervous about my acceptance rate going down. Thoughts?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

01spacecadet said:


> Don't you get worried about the decline in your acceptance rate? Does that make a difference in getting more pings? I take almost all rides I get,unless it's in an area I don't like to drive or it's over 10 min away..
> 
> Random Q- How do you guys handle a ping that is, say, 10 min away.. you accept the ping and get rolling... you get there... it's a 3 min ride- do you cancel or take the loss of time?? This happens to me and I just started declining the rides but then I get nervous about my acceptance rate going down. Thoughts?


I take most of the pings I get, but that's because I started driving at the beginning of the summer. It might change now that we're in September, I'll see how it goes.

If I accept a trip, I show up. That's just what I do. I think it's the right thing to do.

I had a ping a few weeks ago -- after I accepted it, I realized it was on the other side of a toll bridge. I stayed on the feeder (we have those here) to minimize the toll before the bridge.

Before I got to the unavoidable bridge toll, the rider cancelled. I was relieved, and also thought to myself that I'd have been really p*ssed if I'd paid the toll and then got cancelled.

So I set a new policy for myself. I decline trip requests that would require me to pay a toll to get to. Fortunately there are not a lot of unavoidable tolls here where I live in Houston.

Christine


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

acceptance rate does not matter

chance of a problem ride on a 5.0 is FAR greater than 4.8-4.99


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> and also thought to myself that I'd have been really p*ssed if I'd paid the toll and then got cancelled.


I would be p*ssed off too. Then the PAX should pay for the toll (save the receipt) AND a cancellation fee.


----------



## 01spacecadet (Sep 7, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> I take most of the pings I get, but that's because I started driving at the beginning of the summer. It might change now that we're in September, I'll see how it goes.
> 
> If I accept a trip, I show up. That's just what I do. I think it's the right thing to do.
> 
> ...


In


rideshareMN said:


> acceptance rate does not matter
> 
> chance of a problem ride on a 5.0 is FAR greater than 4.8-4.99


You think because they just made an account?


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

yes; and also because they were kicked off one platform, so opened a new account on the other; or requested rating be reset because drivers were skipping over them because of their well deserved low rating


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

The Angels said:


> I also said that my own average is in the low $20's (around $22, roughly double my state's minimum wage).





The Angels said:


> Yes, those are the gross earnings. With gas mileage, and I'm averaging about 27 mpgs, and gas here is roughly $3.50 per gallon. In an hours time of driving. I probably do about 25-30 miles. So subtracting $3.50 from $22 it's around $18.50.


If you gross $22, assuming you didn't inflate that to boost your ego, and you drive on average 30 miles that hour. At that rate your are earning $5.65 BEFORE taxes(roughly half of your state's minimum wage). And this rate is INCLUDING tips, image how bad you would do without tips.



The Angels said:


> I use a car through Fair's rental program,


Because you rent a car and live in an area with one of the highest gas prices in the nation I believe your cost per mile is higher than the IRS flat rate. You might be one of the people losing money and not even know it.


----------



## viren007 (Jun 19, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> Enough 4* will eventually give a pax (or driver, if they manage to last long enough) a 4.0 rating.
> 
> The problem is in understanding how the rest of the world sees the five star rating system. Everywhere else in the world 5 stars means excellent service. 4 stars means above average service. Three stars means average service. Two stars means below-average service. 1 * means poor service.
> 
> ...


Yeah but it depends eventually after a week or so doesn't the lowest rating gets removed? 
Also, I don't rate based on tips and never would but I rate based on my "experience". If I had a fun drive then 5 otherwise tip or no tip 4 stars if some nonsense then lower than 4.

Whats next? Drivers complaining $5 tip isn't enough so we rate them 1 star ?


----------



## Marco Solo (Oct 5, 2017)

viren007 said:


> Yeah but it depends eventually after a week or so doesn't the lowest rating gets removed?


Ratings are based on your last 500 rides. Low ratings can have a huge impact for the time taken to complete 500 rides.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

viren007 said:


> Yeah but it depends eventually after a week or so doesn't the lowest rating gets removed?
> Also, I don't rate based on tips and never would but I rate based on my "experience". If I had a fun drive then 5 otherwise tip or no tip 4 stars if some nonsense then lower than 4.
> 
> Whats next? Drivers complaining $5 tip isn't enough so we rate them 1 star ?


It takes 500 trips for a rating to be bumped off. 500 stay on. When you get 501, it bumps 1 off and becomes 500.


----------



## The Angels (Aug 12, 2018)

Bbonez said:


> If you gross $22, assuming you didn't inflate that to boost your ego,


Your underhanded jab suggests you _are_ assuming I "inflated" the figures. Those are the figures I determined from configuring the average from two day's worth of driving, and have no reason to make anything up. This of course included many surges and boost drives, and long drives.



Bbonez said:


> and you drive on average 30 miles that hour. At that rate your are earning $5.65 BEFORE taxes(roughly half of your state's minimum wage). And this rate is INCLUDING tips, image how bad you would do without tips.
> 
> Because you rent a car and live in an area with one of the highest gas prices in the nation I believe your cost per mile is higher than the IRS flat rate. You might be one of the people losing money and not even know it.


If I were losing money I wouldn't do it. Even with our gas prices, it's easy to profit. And of course we've neglected mentioning tax deductions/write-offs for business-related expenses; gas costs, repairs, maintenance, insurance, and the rental fees.

It's about 14 cents per mile on gas given the gas rate and my car's MPGs. Uber pays $0.7950 cents per mile, making that 17.6%. That's not including Time which Uber pays an additional $0.1275 per minute. And what's the IRS flat rate? 22%?


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

The Angels said:


> And what's the IRS flat rate? 22%?


The IRS rate I am referring to is 54.5 cents per mile. You are incorrectly calculating your costs. There is a lot more to your cost than fuel. You need to figure in oil/filter, brakes, rotors, tires, belts, hoses, depreciation..... this list goes on and on, that is why most of us just take the 54.5 cents a mile and call it good.


----------



## The Angels (Aug 12, 2018)

Bbonez said:


> The IRS rate I am referring to is 54.5 cents per mile. You are incorrectly calculating your costs. There is a lot more to your cost than fuel. You need to figure in oil/filter, brakes, rotors, tires, belts, hoses, depreciation..... this list goes on and on, that is why most of us just take the 54.5 cents a mile and call it good.


The good thing about Fair or Hertz rental contracts it has with Uber is it 100% pays for oil changes, brake replacements, tire rotations/replacements, multi-point inspections, and other general maintenance.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

The Angels said:


> The good thing about Fair or Hertz rental contracts it has with Uber is it 100% pays for oil changes, brake replacements, tire rotations/replacements, multi-point inspections, and other general maintenance.


They have you fooled, they dont pay for that stuff. Sure you dont need to pay the lube tech yourself but the rental company has calculated all those fees then added a markup (profit). So you are most likely paying more than the 54.5 cents a mile.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Christinebitg said:


> I take most of the pings I get, but that's because I started driving at the beginning of the summer. It might change now that we're in September, I'll see how it goes.
> 
> If I accept a trip, I show up. That's just what I do. I think it's the right thing to do.
> 
> ...


"Bridge toll"? Where?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> "Bridge toll"? Where?


Beltway 8 bridge over the Ship Channel, on the east side of town. I think the south side of the bridge is in Pasadena, TX.

I know the area around there fairly well, as I used to work in Deer Park and in La Porte.

Christine


----------



## The Angels (Aug 12, 2018)

Bbonez said:


> They have you fooled, they dont pay for that stuff. Sure you dont need to pay the lube tech yourself but the rental company has calculated all those fees then added a markup (profit). So you are most likely paying more than the 54.5 cents a mile.


Yes of course. If they were to lose money paying for maintenance, they wouldn't do it.

Which is why I said as long as you exceed the weekly rental fee each week, which can be done in 2 days, or even 1 day.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

The Angels said:


> Which is why I said as long as you exceed the weekly rental fee each week, which can be done in 2 days, or even 1 day.


I dont know how your rental plan works. What do you mean when you say "as long as you exceed the weekly rental fee"? Are you just doing rideshare to pay for a rental for personal use? Can you explain in detail how the rental program works?


----------



## The Angels (Aug 12, 2018)

Bbonez said:


> I dont know how your rental plan works. What do you mean when you say "as long as you exceed the weekly rental fee"? Are you just doing rideshare to pay for a rental for personal use? Can you explain in detail how the rental program works?


Well Fair charges by the week every Sunday. I'm saying as long as you break even with the weekly fee, then it becomes profits from then on.


----------



## iDriveuThrive (Sep 2, 2018)

MasterDriver said:


> Hi, Nate. I've been driving with the Uber platform (and others) for a few months and, after accepting pretty much every passenger at first, came to the same conclusion you did. Those with a rating below 4.5-and even some in the 4.6 range-tend to be problematic. So, I stopped accepting those with ratings below 4.5. Further, lately, while driving in the evening (say, after 9pm or so), my cutoff is a 4.7 rating. Even with these policies of mine, my acceptance rate remains pretty high, at over 90%.
> 
> One thing to keep in mind is that passengers with low ratings will often adversely affect your own average rating as a driver. Pax with low ratings tend to be incorrigible, prone to complaints and, therefore, likely to give their drivers low ratings. I have noticed that, since I no longer accept passengers with a sub-4.5 rating, my own average rating has increased a bit (it's currently 4.87).
> 
> ...





zombieguy said:


> I get that, you don't know someone else's situation, so you would think that they would be grateful to have rideshare to be able to make money either as a stop gap between gigs or part time or full time doing a job that didn't even exist less that 10 years ago. Instead they come to this forum, whining and complaining about Fuber or Goober, or Stuber or whatever other creative (and I use that term loosely) name they can come up with. Lets be honest, this aint digging ditches, there are a lot harder more back breaking jobs out there that need people do them. So if you are so miserable and think that "Goober" is so horrible, why keep doing it? There are other jobs that need workers. I'm quite sure anyone can go to their local supermarket or Walmart and be a cashier, or stock shelves or sweep floors. Those who complain the most, thought this gig would be cake, drive people around in my own car from point A to point B and make some money, how hard is that? Its not that hard at all but there is some actual work involved and when people have an employee mindset and are used to an hourly wage, collect a check at the end of the week, make the same amount every week, rinse and repeat week after week, month after month, year after year no matter if they slack off, go through the motions, whatever, they still get paid that same weekly check. Now that they have to go out and literally find their money and actually have to put some work in or else guess what, no money, now its a different story and now they look for someone to blame, whether its Uber or Pax that don't tip. Is the Uber system Perfect? Hell no and it never will be.
> 
> I don't know jack about Vegas but I get what you're saying, but how are you going to know that until you accept the trip and then cancel when you see where the pick up is?
> 
> I also thought that came out racist but after your explanation and having experienced the fake name thing first hand, automatic cancel. 2:45am, POOL ride....picking up "My Info"....CANCEL. Now we're talking a safety issue. I tried to get my name changed to a nickname that is a derivative of my full name and very common and Uber said it couldn't be done because it has to match the name on my license. Pax name should have to match the name on the credit card.


Grateful all up and down the streets still don't change the fact they're raping us on pay. They are smart, were dumb for doing it and anyone jocking their jewels are worse off. Karma is a B ish when you are. Why even comment? People complain and there comes whiny face cause we are trash talking you Uber, Uber pathetic is what you are. At least they're making a killing, and everyone of us helping them.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Bbonez said:


> They have you fooled, they dont pay for that stuff. Sure you dont need to pay the lube tech yourself but the rental company has calculated all those fees then added a markup (profit). So you are most likely paying more than the 54.5 cents a mile.


The best thing about renting is that if you are in an accident, you can get yourself into another rental the next business day. You can't do that if you own your own vehicle, unless you have another vehicle available. If you try renting a vehicle on your own, there are clauses in it that the vehicle can't be used for commercial purposes, and therefore you can't get it uploaded to the app. And if you say will you have your own vehicle and you can just rent one if your car is in an accident, you should know that it can take several weeks to get the rental vehicle appointment, depending on your Market, the company you're going to be dealing with, and what they have available.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Picked up a 4.2 today - was a smoker 
Picked up a 4.6 at the airport- he was new user
Picked up a 3.6 last week- looked like a psycho , but no problem 

With low ratings , you are prepared for the worst, but with a 5.0 you will get hit in the nuts, since you do not expect it, the kick .


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

I have had high rated pax that were horrible. They did not get a 5 from me. I also gave a ride to a 4.2 once. Sweetest person ever and I got a cash tip. Turns out her daughter ordered the ride for her. You never know


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

"low rated passengers will be banned!

. . . just kidding."

https://www.timeslive.co.za/news/so...sers-you-wont-be-banned-for-your-low-ratings/

i say yes. yes they will. 
pax must maintain a rating above 4.7
that is the minimum rating i will pick up.
every driver should have a minimum.
independent contractor.
my car, my rules.



rideshareMN said:


> on uber (and yesterday I "no thanks" on a 4.77); 4.8 on lyft


4.7 is absolute minimum, but i let a 4.78, 45min+ go because it was also a long pickup in the part of our area that uber consistently underestimates pickup time to due to gravel, dirt and badly potholed roads. i know just going over there is probably going to cost me a rinse at the car wash. 4.78 probably means no tip. or some attitude. or wait time or highly likely because i know the area... bad pin drop.

i might have accepted it if it were a 4.95...probably would have


----------



## Doc 2u (Mar 20, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> Good to have experienced drivers join.
> 
> I agree that a good rating gets us nothing.
> ...


It's called mutual respect,the drivers responsible for getting the pax to their destinations safely and treated with respect, the pax must must treat the drivers with respect, if basic rules of existence can't be followed then, both should find others means of transportation.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Doc 2u said:


> It's called mutual respect,the drivers responsible for getting the pax to their destinations safely and treated with respect, the pax must must treat the drivers with respect, if basic rules of existence can't be followed then, both should find others means of transportation.


You're not UberLaLa


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> You're not UberLaLa


Yes he isn't!


----------



## NateNYC (Aug 24, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> Enough 4* will eventually give a pax (or driver, if they manage to last long enough) a 4.0 rating.
> 
> The problem is in understanding how the rest of the world sees the five star rating system. Everywhere else in the world 5 stars means excellent service. 4 stars means above average service. Three stars means average service. Two stars means below-average service. 1 * means poor service.
> 
> ...


SuzeCB - it's interesting that your threshold is below 4.0. Since I posted this originally, I've accepted below 4.50 and consistently, I've had issues with them. I'm more insistent than ever that I'm doing the right thing.



Daisey77 said:


> I got this one about a month ago. Definitely did not pay attention before accepting it. How the hell is their account still active?
> View attachment 254383


The other day I saw a passenger with a 3.33. How is that person still an UBER customer? Of course I didn't take them but I was so curious to see how bad they could be. 



Christinebitg said:


> I take most of the pings I get, but that's because I started driving at the beginning of the summer. It might change now that we're in September, I'll see how it goes.
> 
> If I accept a trip, I show up. That's just what I do. I think it's the right thing to do.
> 
> ...


When I first started driving I took all passengers as well but after nearly 10,000 rides, I've started to see a pattern 



LAbDog65 said:


> I have had high rated pax that were horrible. They did not get a 5 from me. I also gave a ride to a 4.2 once. Sweetest person ever and I got a cash tip. Turns out her daughter ordered the ride for her. You never know


Your examples are exceptions to the rule, not the rule. I've had almost 10,000 rides in 2 years, my sample size is pretty large at this point.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

Cdub2k said:


> It had to be about 3 months ago. It was late at night it was a slow night. I was in a remote area of town where I dropped someone off at. I get a ping which surprised me but the guy had a low rating. I said screw it Im gonna roll the dice and head on over there.
> 
> So I pull up to the address and wait. Around the 3 minute mark I call him to verify did he still need a ride or not and he said yes and that he'll be right out. 5 minutes go by and he finally comes out. He comes out and instead of walking to my car he goes into his car to look for something. 2 or so minutes go by and I guess he found what he was looking for and then he finally decides to start walking toward my car. It was at that exact moment that I cancelled on his A$& and drove off with nun CANX Fee. I was waiting for that perfect moment.


 I LOVE IT!!


----------



## yankdog (Jul 19, 2016)

If they have a lower rating, under say 4.75 and I'm chatting I ask then why it's so low "you seem respectful and nice" and they say they don't know. Then I slap my forhead and say "I bet it's because you don't tip in cash" and they are surprised. I say something like, "Sure everyone tips something. I don't rate lower but other driver's do". 50% of the time I get a cash tip or on the app.

My point is purely this. Whatever conversation I am able to engage in with them about ANYTHING is soley for the purpose of separating them from their money. The skills strippers use in a club that has a very limited VIP are the same skills we should use. It's about money. If I can use their rating against them for 50% success then I am winning


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> That's because they want to break the law by not paying taxes on it.


I found one more reason why cash is better. Lyft is guaranteeing me $250 in earnings over 25 rides. I can turn Lyft on and knock out a bunch of $3-5 rides quickly tonight. Any tip I receive via the app will just lower the amount of money Lyft will need to pay me, however cash tips will be on top of the $250 guarantee.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

As a newb I'm perplexed by the whole rating pax thing; if you give them anything less than a 5 won't they just retaliate and burn you on the driver rating?? I assume the anonymous feature of who is rating who goes both ways, but if they see their rating drop within minutes of the conclusion of the ride they'll surely know that driver rated them low?? Or as a newb am I missing something here? (Very likely and feel free to rate this post 3 stars)


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

mbd said:


> Picked up a 4.2 today - was a smoker
> Picked up a 4.6 at the airport- he was new user
> Picked up a 3.6 last week- looked like a psycho , but no problem
> 
> With low ratings , you are prepared for the worst, but with a 5.0 you will get hit in the nuts, since you do not expect it, the kick .


I routinely ignore 5 ratings as much as anyone below 4.6. Especially on gryft


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

vtcomics said:


> but if they see their rating drop within minutes of the conclusion of the ride they'll surely know that driver rated them low??


You are missing something. The pax will not see their ratings change until they rate the driver.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I pick up anyone at 4.00 or higher. Never had an issue. Only seen 3 below 4.00 in my time as a driver.

In my market there are no issues. I've done over 3,ooo trips in 12 months and had 2 people in the car I reported to support and asked not to be matched up with again.

Most bad ratings here are due to stupid drivers IMHO, not bad pax.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

I wonder how you guys deal with the homeless clients as am sure they use the service. As a cab driver I was dispatched to pick a heavy set lady with a couple of bags and a very smelly blanket at Santa Monica beach going to DTLA, only excuse I could find to cancel the ride was that I asked for a deposit and she had none. It would have killed me driving her for any number of minutes for any amount of money esp. on a Saturday nite.



jgiun1 said:


> I'm 4.80.....everyone else can take the bus





SoFlaDriver said:


> Gave out my first downgraded rating to a rider ever yesterday. On Lyft. Group of 3, added a 'stop' en route. Two got out, one stayed. Seemed like a drug buy. Sketchy area of Riviera Beach, FL. After ten minutes I tell the guy who stayed that stops are only supposed to be 3 minutes -- 5 minutes max -- and that I'm losing money, and he apologizes and asks me to call them. I call both the pax on record and another number he gives me for her companion. No answer. Finally after about 15 they come back out, all apologetic, and promise a $5 tip. I act all cool and just remind them politely of the stop waiting limit policy and that in future, they should simply end the trip and order another ride when ready. Again, they're nice to me, apologize, and promise to take care of me. Meanwhile, they're examining something in the back seat and talking about divvying it up. I mind my own business, drop them off, and again she promises a tip. No tip was ever added. Downgraded to one star. Lyft informs me we won't ever be matched again. I'm hoping other drivers refuse all requests from them, teach them a lesson. Half a mind to text the phone number that's now in my phone and remind her about the tip she promised but decide against it.


Just watch the prank/fake uber driver doing drug deals on utube to feel better, to me it aint worth chasing the 5 bux, most likely not gonna happen.


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> Good to have experienced drivers join.
> 
> I agree that a good rating gets us nothing.
> ...





NateNYC said:


> I just joined this forum today but I've been driving UBER in NYC since April 2016 so I have some experience.
> 
> I see some on this forum say that their rating doesn't matter unless if falls below 4.60. I currently have a rating of 4.96 and had a rating of 4.98. That's a pretty good rating but it gets me nothing but bragging rights when a Pax(new term for me) notices it.
> 
> ...


When uber realize and ban those riders, instead of drivers, than it's be more profitable and successful. In mean time just do your best. Respectfully Tdr



yankdog said:


> If they have a lower rating, under say 4.75 and I'm chatting I ask then why it's so low "you seem respectful and nice" and they say they don't know. Then I slap my forhead and say "I bet it's because you don't tip in cash" and they are surprised. I say something like, "Sure everyone tips something. I don't rate lower but other driver's do". 50% of the time I get a cash tip or on the app.
> 
> My point is purely this. Whatever conversation I am able to engage in with them about ANYTHING is soley for the purpose of separating them from their money. The skills strippers use in a club that has a very limited VIP are the same skills we should use. It's about money. If I can use their rating against them for 50% success then I am winning


Those conversations may low you rating too and no Tip. Good luck


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

I'm still trying to understand the whole rating thing; in any rating system I've ever seen 5 is outstanding, 4 is good, 3 is average, 2 is below average and 1 is poor. So a 4.5 would be an overall rating of very good. In what universe is a 4.5 or even a 4 deemed "bad"????? I have to assume it's because the entire rating system used here is absolutely NOT used in any logical sense; the numbers are all skewed so that basically anything less than a 5 is grounds for dismissal. And that's absolutely idiotic.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

vtcomics said:


> As a newb I'm perplexed by the whole rating pax thing; if you give them anything less than a 5 won't they just retaliate and burn you on the driver rating?? I assume the anonymous feature of who is rating who goes both ways, but if they see their rating drop within minutes of the conclusion of the ride they'll surely know that driver rated them low?? Or as a newb am I missing something here? (Very likely and feel free to rate this post 3 stars)


They can't see what you rated them until they rate you


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> They can't see what you rated them until they rate you


You and rider may guess. For riders much easy if they monitor rating, because they take 1-2-3-4 rides a day. Be careful what you rate. Some riders can rate you back(low)"punishment ". Regardless rating it doesn't make sense. Very rarely you get same rider. It's really not matter how many stars. But since it's invented, rating must be considered before accepting request. I can say 4.85 and above good rider. Possible tip and good rating for driver. Those 4.7 and below screw before, now they waiting longer for drivers to arrive because someone may accept them that far. ( newbie or hungry for trips, $).


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

The rating system is screwed, bound to be taken as negative and go negative ... why can't it go over 5 ??? Should suffice with A,B,C type rating. and maybe along with a date stamp of some recent scores.


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

Bbonez said:


> I found one more reason why cash is better. Lyft is guaranteeing me $250 in earnings over 25 rides. I can turn Lyft on and knock out a bunch of $3-5 rides quickly tonight. Any tip I receive via the app will just lower the amount of money Lyft will need to pay me, however cash tips will be on top of the $250 guarantee.


Lyft and Uber don't count tips towards earnings guarantees. At least, not in my area.
If you made $200 in ride earnings plus $25 in tips, they would still pay you $50 to meet your $250 guarantee.


----------



## Uberlife2 (Sep 20, 2016)

NateNYC said:


> I just joined this forum today but I've been driving UBER in NYC since April 2016 so I have some experience.
> 
> I see some on this forum say that their rating doesn't matter unless if falls below 4.60. I currently have a rating of 4.96 and had a rating of 4.98. That's a pretty good rating but it gets me nothing but bragging rights when a Pax(new term for me) notices it.
> 
> ...


Wow this post is on fire.


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

Uberlife2 said:


> Wow this post is on fire.


????


----------

